# عيال كئيبة ..!!



## عبود عبده عبود (28 أغسطس 2012)

*خير اللهم أجعله خير** ...!!!*
*دى دايما عبارة بتسمعها لما المصريين يضحكوا كتير ...*
*وما تقوليش دى عبارة أسلامية لأنه أكيد أكيد سمعتها اكتر من مرة*
*خاصة فى قعدات الدردشة الحريمية *

*المدهش فى الأمر أننا شعب ساخر من كل شئ وفى عز أزماتنا بنطلع نُكت ...*
*حتى الهزيمة فى الحرب ...نكِّتنا على نفسنا ..ويبدو أنه كان قصدنا ننكد على نفسنا بالضحك ...*

*طيارات الفانتوم الفرنسية عندما ظهرت فى سماء القاهرة لأول مرة فى حرب 67 – دكت مصانع أبو زعبل ..وقتلت من قتلت*
*فى اليوم التالى وبالرغم من الفاجعة وبالرغم من ثِقل الهزيمة ظهرت النكتة التى تقول :*

*- قولى وحياتك أروح أبو زعبل أزاى ؟*
*(قاله) = أركب فانتوم بشَرَطَةَ *
*!!!!!!!!!!!!*

*هل هناك سخرية أكثر من ذلك ؟؟*

*ولما بدى لقواتنا الجوية الأستعانة بطائرات " **السوخوى** " لمقاتلة **" الفانتوم " -** اللى من غير شرطة – *
*والتى تستخدمها القوات الجوية الأسرائيلية ...*
*على طول طلعت نُكتة من قبل حتى ما تدخل " **السوخوى** " الخدمة فى سماء مصر المحروسة ...*

*والنكتة بتقول :*
*"**سوخوى**" قابلت " **فانتوم** " فى السما بتسألها :*
*- أنتى رايحة فين يافانتوم ؟*
*= ( قالت لها ) : فووووو.... رايحة أضرب مواقع....**وانتى يا سوخوى ؟*
*- ( قالت لها ) : إفييييييييه ...رايحة " أسُوخ "*
*ومافيناش من حذف** ...لأنها نُكتة كانت شهيرة جدا على " **أيامنا** "*

*وواضح أن " **أيامنا** " بالرغم من سوادها الحالك ( حربين ) وغارات جوية وورق جلاد ملزوق على قزاز البيوت ...*
*وفوانيس العربيات مدهونة أزرق *
*وحائط مبنى بالطوب أمام مدخل العمارات ..*
*ومافيش شاى ...*
*ومافيش سكر ...*
*والعيش بالطوابير*
*والفراخ فى الجمعية الأستهلاكية ...*
*والدبان فى قزايز " الكوكاكولا **" و" سينالكو" و" سيكو أفندى " ..!!!*
*وأبلة " عواطف " بتدرس لنا علوم وتاريخ وجغرافيا وعربى وحساب ودين وألعاب ...*
*يعنى ابلة **7 in one*

*يعنى" **أيامنا** " كانت أسود من " أيامكوا " ...*
*إلا أننا ( **بالرغم من ذلك** ) اكتسبنا روح السخرية والدُعابة أباً عن جد *

*وبعد **المقدمة الكئيبة** تلك عن ظروف نشأتى البائسة ...*
*ووقوفى فى طوابير " عبد الناصر " ومن بعده " السادات " ومن بعده " الحزب الوطنى " – طيب الله ثراه ...*
*كل واحد يحكى لى ( **اللى له نفس يعنى** ) عن ظروف كآبته الأولى *
*قابلت اية بقى فى حياتك عشان تبقى عيل نكدى **...زى حالاتى كدة ؟*
*هاه ؟*
*كُلى آذنٌ صاغية ...*
*ووعد منى حتى **لو أتفصلت** ..هدخل اقرأ ....*


----------



## Twin (28 أغسطس 2012)

*ربنا ميجبش فصل *

*عارف موضوع ابلة عواطف ده ... وقفلي في الزور ... شكل نفس الأبله كانت بتدرلي جغرفيا وتاريخ وساعات عربي وأقتصاد منزلي هههههههههه ومتقوليش ازاي كنت بدرس الأقتصاد المنزلي ده  *​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (28 أغسطس 2012)

Twin قال:


> *ربنا ميجبش فصل *​
> 
> 
> *عارف موضوع ابلة عواطف ده ... وقفلي في الزور ... شكل نفس الأبله كانت بتدرلي جغرفيا وتاريخ وساعات عربي وأقتصاد منزلي هههههههههه ومتقوليش ازاي كنت بدرس الأقتصاد المنزلي ده  *​


*أنا كانت بتعجبنى حصة الكُشرى قوى ...*
*مع انى ما بحبوش ..." بث" كان فيه بنوتة لذيذة قوى فى "الكلاث" اللى جنب مننا  كنت باحب أحضر عشان أقف جنبها :smile01 *


----------



## +Nevena+ (28 أغسطس 2012)

ميزتك يا عبود انك عرفت حال اغلب اعضاء المنتدي
وعملتهم موضوع اصلي ينكدوا فيه علي بعضهم اكتر واكتر

انا عمر يما كنت نكديه خالص بامانه
وعمر الضحكه ما فارقتني لدرجه انهم كانوا بيطلبوا مني انام
عشان ابطل هزار وضحك 

بس من وقت وفاه بابا والند بقي كل حياتي
كل ما افوق من مشكله كنت اقع في التانيه وبسرعه البرق
مكنتش بلحق اخلص ولحد دلوقت

بس زي ما تقول كدا الواحد نحس علي النكد
وبقي بيكبر وبيعدي وبيضحك برده
ممكن مش بنفس بس اهو بيضحك
هههههههههههههه


تحب انكد عليك تاني


----------



## Twin (28 أغسطس 2012)

*ههههههههههههههه*
*افتكر بجد وانا صغير أبلة عواطف دية كانت بتحبني اوي .... كنت أمور وأنا صغير *
*وكنت في أي أمتحان تقعدني جنب بنتين واحدة منهم مسيحية والتاني مسلمة *
*المسيحية نص مسيحين المدرسة كانوا بيحبوها والملمة نص مسلمين المجرسة كانوا بيحبوها *
*مع أننا لسة في الأبتدائية ... وانا كنت محظوظ بقعد وسطيهم ههههههههههههه*
*والأتنين كانوا بصراحة حلوين أوي *
*والمصيبة كنت ببقي مركز أوي في الأمتحان وبس ههههههههههه*​


----------



## +Nevena+ (28 أغسطس 2012)

هو انا دخلت غلط ولا ايه

دا موضوع نكد وذكريات الطفوله والضحك هههههههههههه

شكله هايقلب ذكريات الدراسه
وانا عندي ذكريات لذيذه خالص هههههههههههه
 خصوصا مدرس الانجليش حبيبي


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (28 أغسطس 2012)

+Nevena+ قال:


> هو انا دخلت غلط ولا ايه
> 
> دا موضوع نكد وذكريات الطفوله والضحك هههههههههههه
> 
> ...


*حكى يانيفين حكى ...*
*واهى فرصة معايا أتنين مشرفين ...يعنى انتوا اللى هتتفصلوا*
*هههههههههههههههههههه*
*أنا عضو أزرق برئ *


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (28 أغسطس 2012)

Twin قال:


> *وكنت في أي أمتحان تقعدني جنب بنتين واحدة منهم مسيحية والتاني مسلمة *
> *المسيحية نص مسيحين المدرسة كانوا بيحبوها والملمة نص مسلمين المجرسة كانوا بيحبوها *
> *والأتنين كانوا بصراحة حلوين أوي *
> ​


*هههههههههههههه*
*عاش الهلال مع الصليب *​


----------



## إيمليــآ (28 أغسطس 2012)

*,.*

*حلو آلموضوع دآ* *^_^*
تقريباً معظم آلذكريآت آلحلوهـ بتكون أصلهآ مصيبة وشر آلبلية مآ يضحكـ

وبمنآسبة *آلمدرسة *
فى أبتدآئى على حظ دفعتى كآن عدد آلمسيحين قليل 
وفى حصة آلدين كنآ بنطلع برهـ "* آلكلآث* " ونآخدهآ فى آلملعب 

ونيجى بقى أيآم آلشتآ وآلهوآ
وتلآقى آلكرآسآت تطير مننآ ونجرى ورآهآ نص آلملعب .. 
آهى بدل حصة آلألعآب آللى بيآخدوهآ للموآد آلتآنية :smile01
 

*.،*​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (28 أغسطس 2012)

Secret_flower قال:


> وبمنآسبة *آلمدرسة *
> فى أبتدآئى على حظ دفعتى كآن عدد آلمسيحين قليل
> وفى حصة آلدين كنآ بنطلع برهـ "* آلكلآث* " ونآخدهآ فى آلملعب ​​


* أبلة " عواطف " برضه ؟؟؟*


----------



## إيمليــآ (28 أغسطس 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> * أبلة " عواطف " برضه ؟؟؟*


لآ كآنت " *ميس سآمية* " :smile01

​ 
 
*.،*​


----------



## +Nevena+ (28 أغسطس 2012)

هههههههههههههههه ماشي نقلبها ضحك وذكريات دراسيه بقي

افتكر موقف عمري ما هنساه ابدا
كنت لسه دخله اولي ثانوي
وطبعا في ابتدائي واعدادي كنت متعوده اني مش الم شعري
غير انه بطبعته كان حرير مهما حطيت فيه توك كانت بتقع لوحدها
المهم اول يوم في الثانوي
رحت بشعري عادي فاكره انه عادي بقي محدش هايقولي حاجه
وفجاه في الطابور قيت وحده بتشدني من شعري
كانت الهبله بتاعت الاخصائيه الاجتماعيه
وراحت قالتلي لمي شعرك دا يا حلوه انتي فاكره نفسك في حفله
قولتلها مش معايا توكه
قالتلي طب بنسه 
قولتاها ولا بنسه وضحكت واصلا مش بيتلم
راحت بنت جنبي محجبه
قالتلها هاتي بنسه يابت بسرعه
ومسكت شعري بكل غل وفضلت تلم فيه وثبته بالبنسه
وهو يفك ههههههههههه
تلت اربع مرات
ويفك برده
راحت شدتني منه قوي وقالتلي بكره لو جيتي بيه كدا 
هاقصه خالص
طبعا تاني يوم روحت لمته بدل ما يتقص
هههههههههه


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (28 أغسطس 2012)

*آآآآآآآآآآآآآآآه*
*الأستاذة حضرت *


----------



## +Nevena+ (28 أغسطس 2012)

موقف اخر قبل ما اقوم يعني

كان عندنا حته دين مدرس انجليش انما ايه قمر ياخواتي

كان شبه راغب علامه في بدايته كدا لما كان امور
المهم اول حصه ليه راحت تاني يوم بنت جابت اكلاسير وعليه صوره راغب علامه
وحطيته علي السابوره عشان يشوفه

راح اول ما دخل بقي وشافه
قالنا انا عارف انه شبهي بس انا طبعا احلي
صاحبه الاكلاسير تيجي تاخده احسن

وشويه ولاقيته بيقولي لمي حاجاتك وتعالي
قولت في سري يادي النيله هوانا عملت ايه
فبقوله انا يا مستر
قالي اه تعالي هنا
روحت قومت واصحابي عمالين يقولوا عملتي ايه
وانا اقولهم مش عارفه
راح قالي وهو بيضحك ابن اللذينه عسل
في حصتي بالذات الاقيكي هنا في اول ديسك
وقوم بنت وقالها روحي مكانها

وقد كان
خلصت حصته بامان وانا قاعده قدامه ميته من الكسوف
ان اللذينه عينه حلوه بقي ومش مبطل بص عليا

المهم رجعت مكاني مع اصحابي
والاخ كان عليه اشرف الدور
لاقيت اللي دخل فجاه الفصل وقالي بزعيق
مش قولتلك اقعدي هنا في اول ديسك
قولتله بخوف يامستر دي مش حصه حضرتك
وانا قاعده مع اصحابي

راح قالي خلاص دي بقي حصتي تعالي هنا
لاقيت البت اللي قومها اتضايقت وقالتلي
انا زهقت خلاص خليك يهنا بقي وانا هقعد مكانك

وفضل يسالني انتي تقربي لمستر فلان
وانا اقوله لا
قالي اصلا فيه شبه منك
قولتله لا وفضل يزن
اخر ما زهقت منه
قولتله علي فكره يا مستر انا مسيحيه
قالي وايه يعني
قولته يعني صعب يبقي قريبي مسلم وانا مسيحيه
قالي خلاص طيب بالراحه

وانتهت الحصه والحمد لله هههههههههه


----------



## ElectericCurrent (28 أغسطس 2012)

*عيل نكدى [     بتاع  بلاده ]*

>>>   ليه   يا.. عبوووود يا  أخويا.......[الأنانية   دى  ](..!!!)
لماذا  تنسانى أنا   ..   أنا   كمان   من  هذه الحقبة  التى عشتها بكامل الانطباق  
كما عشتها أنت 
أنا   دفعة السباتس
أنا بتاع السيكو
وأمام  باب عمارتنا.. حائط الطوب  الاحمر المثلوث
وشباك  حجرتى  ملزق  سمبوكسات بالبلاستر ومدهون  زهرى..

قضيت حياتى .. واقفاً   فى طابور الخبز المدعوم اللى كان بتعريفة ثم قرش صاغ  ثم قرش تعريفة وقرش صاغ....ثم بنص افرنك   ثم شلن ثم ببريزة واخيرا قاموا بالغاء هذا الخبز الذى  [كان]
وماعاد
خبزاً
شئ  واحد أختلف فيه عـــــــنـــك إن الميس السبعة فواحد 
كانت  [مس سنية ]
إنها    ليست   ..: تلك المرأءة التى تركت المياة تنساب م الحنفية.
لكن بسبب هذا اللبس اللى كان فى افواهنا نحن تلامذه المدارس ...دائما ذقنا طعم الخرزانة والتلطيش اللى على  أصله .. 

تحياتى لشخصك الحبيب  الغالى مع دعائي لك بطولة العمر والصحة..

زادت غلاوتك يا أبو جاريبو [ يا ذوى القرابة بالصعيدى  ]   لانك *من   الزمن الجميل*.


----------



## Desert Rose (29 أغسطس 2012)

موضوعك حلو ياعبود وجه فى وقتو لان الواحد فى مود نكد :smile01
هو اقولك حاجة عامة على المصريين زى مابيقولو احنا معندناش مشكلة فى النكتة لكن عندنا مشكلة فى المرح 
الاجانب مش بيعرفو ابدا يقولو نكتة زينا وممكن لو قولتلهم نكته ميفهموهاش اصلا بس عندهم قدرة على المرح والاستمتاع بالحياة وبالاجازات وبالاعياد بطريقة بتوصل لدرجة القدسية بيقدسو ال weekend واجازات الاعياد 

انا بقى بالنسبالى انا فعلا بحب الضحك والهزار بس معرفش ليه واقع الحياة اللى احنا فيه والمصايب اللى بنسمعها كل يوم فى كل حتة بتخليك ساعات تقول ياريتنى ما اتولدت علشان مشوفش اللى بيحصل ده 

وكفاية عليك نكد كده :smile01:smile01


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (29 أغسطس 2012)

*ههههههههههههههههه بجد موضوع    جميل
وموتوني من الضحك هههههه

انا هفتكر شويه حاجات واجي اشقر عليكم تاني ^^
*


----------



## kawasaki (29 أغسطس 2012)

اسمحولي اشارك معاكم 
من زمن طويل  كنت راجع لمصر  وراكب طائره الخطوط الجويه المصريه
و90% من الركاب كانوا مصريين 
وحظي جه رقم الكرسي بتاعي في نفس الصف كانت جالسه فيه المطربه صباح
وطلعت الطياره عادي من المطار 
وكل الركاب اتغدوا وشربوا وكله تمام التمام
وبعديها بساعتين ونصف دخلنا المياه الاقليميه المصريه 
وشويه كمان بقينا في القاهره
وسمعنا في النداء اننا نربط الحزام علشان الهبوط 
وشيفين من الشبابيك العمارات وكل شيئ  ماحنا خلاص بقي شويه وهاننزل
وفجاءه
الطياره بدل ماتنزل 
قامت مغيره اتجاها تاني وطارت تاني  والكل  استغرب  وفضلت الطائره بطير واحنا مش فاهمين 
حاجه وعمالين نسال بعض  هو في ايه ؟؟
وعمالين نبص من الشبابيك مش شايفين حاجه
وهوبـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــا
سمعنا حاجه بتهبد في الطياره من الاسفل 
وكل شويه تهبد 
والصوت والرجه عاليين جدا
طبعا حصل في الطائره هرج ومرج
وكله فك الحزام  وزعيق وهيصه ودربكه 
وبرده في حاجه بتهبد في الطياره من تحت
اللي يقولك دي صواريخ ارض جو بتنضرب علينا  والكابتن بيفاديها
واللي يقولك دي قنابل في مخزن الطائره
وتلاقي واحد من ااخر الصف يقولك احنا اتخطفنا

واللي يعيط 
واللي نزل تحت الكرسي 

وفعلا الموقف كان صعب جدا وكنا مرعوبين 


الطريف بقي هنا واللي مش قادر انساه 
في وصت الصراخ   سمعت واحد بنادي علي المضيفه وبيقول:
انتي ياشبه    انتي ياشبه   (وراح ماسكهامن ذراعها) انا جعان..عايز ااكل
المضيفه برقت كده وبتبصله ومش عارفه ترد
قام قالها: منا عارف ان احنا هانموت ....هاقابل ربنا وانا جعان


والحمد لله وصلنا بالسلامه 
وعرفت ان الكابتن وهو بيعمل هبوط باب العجل مفتحش معاه قام معدل مسار الرحله لحد ما وصل للبحر  وحاول فتح باب العجلات عن طريق الطياران علي مستوي سطح البحر والارتفاع مره واحده وقعد علي كده كتيــــــــــــــــــــــــــــر
لحد مالباب انفتح 
ووصلنا سالمين​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (29 أغسطس 2012)

kawasaki قال:


> اسمحولي اشارك معاكم
> من زمن طويل  كنت راجع لمصر  وراكب طائره الخطوط الجويه المصريه
> و90% من الركاب كانوا مصريين
> وحظي جه رقم الكرسي بتاعي في نفس الصف كانت جالسه فيه المطربه صباح
> ...



لالالالا مش ممكن بجد 
ده انا هموت من الضحك 
ههههههههههه
هو فيه كده في الدنيا ياااربي


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (29 أغسطس 2012)

*أنا سعيد ان الكُل بدأ يشارك ...*
*يالا ياشباب يالا يابنات كله يطلع مخزون الذكريات البائسة عنده *
*عايزكوا تنكدوا على اللى جابونى أكتر من كدة *


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (29 أغسطس 2012)

+Nevena+ قال:


> موقف اخر قبل ما اقوم يعني


*ياريتك كنتى قمتى أحسن ...*
*وأستاذ الأنجيلش اللى شبه راغب علامة دة ياترى كان فى سنة كام ؟؟*
*يعنى كنت أعدادى ثانوى أبتدائية ؟؟*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (29 أغسطس 2012)

ElectericCurrent قال:


> >>> ليه يا.. عبوووود يا أخويا.......[الأنانية دى ](..!!!)
> لماذا تنسانى أنا .. أنا كمان من هذه الحقبة التى عشتها بكامل الانطباق
> كما عشتها أنت
> أنا دفعة السباتس
> ...


*شاكك فيك أنك كنت على " أيامنا "*
*لذا سأطرح عليك سؤال لا يجيبه الا فتى كان على " أيامنا " *
*فاكر أعلان " سيكو أفندى " كان بيقول أية ؟*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (29 أغسطس 2012)

Angel.Eyes قال:


> وكفاية عليك نكد كده :smile01:smile01


*لية كفاية نكد ؟؟*
*أنا متعود يوميا آخد فنجان نكد بوش ع الصبح مع حتة كوكيز كآآبة ...تستقبلى يومك زى الطين *
*حاجة تفتح الشهية يعنى ...*


----------



## +Nevena+ (29 أغسطس 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *ياريتك كنتى قمتى أحسن ...*
> *وأستاذ الأنجيلش اللى شبه راغب علامة دة ياترى كان فى سنة كام ؟؟*
> *يعنى كنت أعدادى ثانوى أبتدائية ؟؟*



هههههههههههههههه 
هو دا موضوع للغلاسه ولا الذكريات يا بودي


كنت اولي ثانوي يا ولدي
يابني المستر كان معجب :99:
بس مكنش مصدق اني مسيحيه 
وفاكرني قريبه حد هو يعرفه ومش عاوزه اقوله 

كنت موزه زمان بقي هههههه :t30:


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (29 أغسطس 2012)

+Nevena+ قال:


> هههههههههههههههه
> هو دا موضوع للغلاسه ولا الذكريات يا بودي
> 
> 
> ...


*زمان بس ؟*
*معنى كدة أنى هتفجع لو شفتك دلوقتى ؟؟:a4:*
*مالكيش عندى آيس كريم من ابو جنيه وربع *
*أنسى *


----------



## +Nevena+ (29 أغسطس 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *زمان بس ؟*
> *معنى كدة أنى هتفجع لو شفتك دلوقتى ؟؟:a4:*
> *مالكيش عندى آيس كريم من ابو جنيه وربع *
> *أنسى *



ههههههههههههههههههه

 لا دلوقت حاجه تانيه خالص


وطبيعي هانسي الايس كريم ابو جنيه وربع دا



لاني عاوز ابو خمسه جنيه :99:


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (29 أغسطس 2012)

+Nevena+ قال:


> وطبيعي هانسي الايس كريم ابو جنيه وربع دا
> لاني عاوز ابو خمسه جنيه :99:


*أبو خمسة جنيه ؟*
*مش دة بتاع الأعلان اللى بياكل أبو صاحبه ؟؟*
*آآآبووووويااا عملت أيييية ؟؟؟*


----------



## Dona Nabil (29 أغسطس 2012)

*ايووون حلووو جداااااا المود ده يا عبوود 
استمر كده بقى هههههه
الموضوع شيق متابعه اكيد *


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (29 أغسطس 2012)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *ايووون حلووو جداااااا المود ده يا عبوود *
> *استمر كده بقى هههههه*
> *الموضوع شيق متابعه اكيد *


 *حضرتك لو فيه أى ذكريات بائسة ...ياريت تنفعينا *


----------



## +Nevena+ (29 أغسطس 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *أبو خمسة جنيه ؟*
> *مش دة بتاع الأعلان اللى بياكل أبو صاحبه ؟؟*
> *آآآبووووويااا عملت أيييية ؟؟؟*



انشالله اعدم شوشو يا خويا
والنبي ما اعرف
لا انا اقصد بتاع قويدر :99:


----------



## +Nevena+ (29 أغسطس 2012)

اقولكم موقف مضحك جدا مش يخصني قوي
هو يخص بنت خالي

ايام زلزال 1992 طبعا الكل فاكره
لانه كان قوي جدا ومحدش فاهم كان ايه اللي بيحصل وقتها

المهم مدرستها كانت جنب مدرستي
كانت هي واختي في مدرسه ابتدائي 
وانا واختها في الاعدايه جنبهم

المهم
حصل الزلزال والمدرسين والاطفال كلهم بقوا يجروا
واللي ينط من فوق والسلالم مكربسه
والكل بيجري ومحدش عارف السبب

فطلعت اجري وانا واختها عشان نشوفهم

وندور بين العيال لحد ما لاقيت اختي
وهي لسه مش عارفين مكانها
وفضلنا يجي نص ساعه
وفيالاخر الاقي مدرس التاريخ جايبها ويقولنا
حرام بجد اللي عملته فيا دا
واحنا مش عارفين عملت ايه
والراجل حكي من هنا ومش مسكنا نفسنا
البت كانت لسه 4 ابتدائي
ولاقيت كل المدرسين بيجروا والعيال
ودا المدرس اللي قدامها راحت مسكت في رجل البنطلون 
وقالتله مش هاسيبك يعني مش هاسيبك يقولها انا هنط سيبي
تقوله هنط معاك ماليس دعوه مش هتسبني لوحدي
المدرس دا كان يعرفنا طبعا
فضلت معاه لحد ما جبها وفضل يدعي علينا
هي نزله عياط واحنا ضحك من الموقف

فعلا كان هم يبكي وهم يضحك


----------



## Dona Nabil (29 أغسطس 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *حضرتك لو فيه أى ذكريات بائسة ...ياريت تنفعينا *



*ليه هو انت شايف انى مش قايمه بواجبى فى التنكيد عليكوا ولا ايه ههههه
اكييييد فى ذكريات كتير تنفع للموضوع ده بس الزهايمر شايف شغله معايا
هحاول اهرب منه حبه واافتكر اى حاجه واجى احكيها ..*


----------



## Twin (29 أغسطس 2012)

*عياااال كئيبة *​


----------



## oesi no (29 أغسطس 2012)

[YOUTUBE]e_2EzPWg20w[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## حبيب يسوع (29 أغسطس 2012)

الموضوع ليس نكد ولكن نتذكر ما كنا فيه وحالنا الان ونحمد ربنا على نعمه


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (29 أغسطس 2012)

Twin قال:


> *عياااال كئيبة *​


*ههههههههههههههههههههههههه*
*أى خدمة يا عمنا ...مش قلت من الأول ما سمعتش كلامى*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (29 أغسطس 2012)

*خشى ياحوبوا ....أنا شايفك*


----------



## Desert Rose (29 أغسطس 2012)

oesi no قال:


> [YOUTUBE]e_2EzPWg20w[/YOUTUBE]


 
النكد الاصلى :99: رغم انى بحب الاغنية ديه بس الكمان بتاع ياسر عبد الرحمن ينكد على بلد بحالها:99: بس هى اغنية معناها حلو


----------



## white.angel (29 أغسطس 2012)

*افتكرت موقف .... مش عارفه دماغى فكرت ازاى بالطريقه دى .... وقتها :11azy:*

*ليلة ما نتيجة الثانويه العامه ظهرت بتاعة تانيه ثانوى*
*انا قاعده بقى مستنيه النتيجه مش اقل من 96% وهبقى اتظلمت *
*وافاجئ بمجموع دمرنى وجابلى انهيار عصبى*

*بليييييييييييل بقى كلهم ناموا .... وانا قاعده بقول انا لازم انتحر*
*مفيش فايده خلاص مستقبلى ضاع ... وحياتى انتهت*

*انتحر ازاى بقى ..... احرق نفسى .... هبهدلهم الشقه وبعدين طريقه توجع ... وافرض انقذونى ... اعيش محروقه*
*ههههههههههههههههههههه*

*بلاش الحرق .... طيب اقطع شرايين ايدى .... انا مش جريئة عشان اعمل الحركه دى .... وعيطت كتير مش قادره اقطع حاجة ... بلاش دى ...*

*ابلبع برشام ... ممكن ينقذونى بردو واعيش بقرحه فى المعده ... *

*طيب انتحر ازااااااااااااااى ... اروح لخالو واخد المسدس من عنده واضرب نفسى بيه ... مش هعرف افتح الدرج دة مقفول ...*

*طيب انا بقول ... اذاكر واشد حيلى فى تالته اسهل من العذاب دة*
*هههههههههههههههههههه ... *
*ومانتحرتش ... بالذمه دى اشكال تنتحر 30:*​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (29 أغسطس 2012)

+Nevena+ قال:


> هههههههههههههههه ماشي نقلبها ضحك وذكريات دراسيه بقي
> 
> افتكر موقف عمري ما هنساه ابدا
> كنت لسه دخله اولي ثانوي
> ...


 نهاااار بلاك مدهون بلاك و مرشوش بلاك --
 و انت سكتى لها!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
دى كانت تبقا وقعتها سوده لو مدرسه عملت كدا!!!
كانت تترفد من المدرسه فى نفس ذات الوقت (حلوه نفس ذات الوقت دى هههههههه)


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (29 أغسطس 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *خشى ياحوبوا ....أنا شايفك*


 ههههههههههههههههه
 ما بلاش يا عبود 
 بدل ما نقلبها دراما و الموضوع هيبقا حاجه تقطع الشراب و الكل هيخلص المناديل ههههههههههههههههههه-
 خلينا فى ذكرايات المدرسه احسسسن --


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (29 أغسطس 2012)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> ههههههههههههههههه
> ما بلاش يا عبود
> بدل ما نقلبها دراما و الموضوع هيبقا حاجه تقطع الشراب و الكل هيخلص المناديل ههههههههههههههههههه-
> خلينا فى ذكرايات المدرسه احسسسن --


*أنا واثق ان ( البؤساء ) لفيكتور هوجو*
*أتكتب لك خصيصاً ....30:*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (29 أغسطس 2012)

white.angel قال:


> *ومانتحرتش ... بالذمه دى اشكال تنتحر 30:*​


*وياترى دة من سوء حظنا ؟*
*والا من حسنه ؟*


----------



## white.angel (29 أغسطس 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *وياترى دة من سوء حظنا ؟*
> *والا من حسنه ؟*​




*كل واحد ونيته :t30:
هههههههههههه*​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (29 أغسطس 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *أنا واثق ان ( البؤساء ) لفيكتور هوجو*
> *أتكتب لك خصيصاً ....30:*


*  سيبك انت مفيش احسن من الضحك وقت الإكتئاب-- السر بئا كل ما تلاقونى بضحك اوى زياده عن اللزوم تعرفو انى فى قمت السعااااده طبعا هههههه*
* بس فى عندى اوبشن اعتقد إنه هو الى معيشنى-- انى بغير بطاريه كل يوم بليل--*
* يعنى فى ناس  بليل تشحن البطريه و تصحا تكمل على نفس الحاله--*
* انا عندى بئا برمى البطريه و اصحا مركبه بطريه جديده  و لا كإن فى شىء  *
* فى حد فاهم حاجه؟؟*


----------



## +Nevena+ (29 أغسطس 2012)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> نهاااار بلاك مدهون بلاك و مرشوش بلاك --
> و انت سكتى لها!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> دى كانت تبقا وقعتها سوده لو مدرسه عملت كدا!!!
> كانت تترفد من المدرسه فى نفس ذات الوقت (حلوه نفس ذات الوقت دى هههههههه)




المدارس الحكومه مفيهاش رفض عندنا
دا انا اللي كان ممكن اخد رفض اسبوع كمان
لو كنت جيت تاني يوم مش لمه شعري
لانها جتلي تتاكد اتلم ولا لا :smil8:


----------



## Desert Rose (29 أغسطس 2012)

+Nevena+ قال:


> المدارس الحكومه مفيهاش رفض عندنا
> دا انا اللي كان ممكن اخد رفض اسبوع كمان
> لو كنت جيت تاني يوم مش لمه شعري
> لانها جتلي تتاكد اتلم ولا لا :smil8:


 
ديه مدرسة مجنونة او قرعة علشان كده متغاظة من شعرك :crazy_pil


----------



## +Nevena+ (29 أغسطس 2012)

Angel.Eyes قال:


> ديه مدرسة مجنونة او قرعة علشان كده متغاظة من شعرك :crazy_pil



هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
اه كانت غبيه قوي فضلت يج ياسبوع بتراقبني بلمه ولا لا
لحد ما قصيته ومش بقي يتلم عشان اريحها
واخلص منها بقي  :99:


----------



## Desert Rose (29 أغسطس 2012)

+Nevena+ قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> اه كانت غبيه قوي فضلت يج ياسبوع بتراقبني بلمه ولا لا
> لحد ما قصيته ومش بقي يتلم عشان اريحها
> واخلص منها بقي  :99:


 
ههههههههه لا ديه قرعة قرعة يعنى 
حسبى بس لا تكون بتدخل المنتدى تقرا مشاركاتك تعيدك ابتدائى 
المدرسين المصريين قادرين ويعملوها :99:
معرفش ليه بجد المدرسين المصريين(بعضهم اكيد مش كلهم ) عندهم عقد الدنيا وبيطلعوها فى الاطفال ؟؟؟؟


----------



## +Nevena+ (29 أغسطس 2012)

Angel.Eyes قال:


> ههههههههه لا ديه قرعة قرعة يعنى
> حسبى بس لا تكون بتدخل المنتدى تقرا مشاركاتك تعيدك ابتدائى
> المدرسين المصريين قادرين ويعملوها :99:
> معرفش ليه بجد المدرسين المصريين عندهم عقد الدنيا وبيطلعوها فى الاطفال ؟؟؟؟



اه بامانه كانوا مجانين
طب اقولك موقف 
مدرسه السكرتاريه اصلي كنت ثانوي تجاري :11azy:

المهم
صحبتي كانت تعبانه ومش عملت كام درس مطلوب مننا
فجت المفتريه دي تضربها فبقولها لا براحه عليها
دي تعبانه هتفطس كدا
متعرفيش ازاي لاقيت نفسي فوق البت وهي قاعده فوقينا
المفتريه مستقويه بنفسها
وفضلت قاعده علينا انا والبت لما فطسنا
ووشنا احمر وقامت تقولنا
انا جوزي ظابط ولسه كاسره دراع واحده من اسبوع
يعني مش بيهمني ولا بخاف لو حد اشتكي هو حر بقي

انا وصحبتي علي بعضنا يادوب كنا 65 كيلو :99:

وهي تقريبا لوحدها 90 او 100
وليكي ان تتخيلي بقي الموقف


----------



## Desert Rose (29 أغسطس 2012)

+Nevena+ قال:


> اه بامانه كانوا مجانين
> طب اقولك موقف
> مدرسه السكرتاريه اصل يكنت ثانوي تجاري :11azy:
> 
> ...


 
يانهاااااااااااااااااار اسود انا بجد مش عارفه اضحك ولا اعيط على الموقف ده 
بجد ضحكت فى الاول وفى نفس الوقت حزنت على ان فيه واحدة ممكن تعمل كده فى الطلبة بتوعها 
ديه مدرسة ديه ولا مشرحة ده متهيألى مسئلة السجن مش بتعامل المساجين كده 
يخرب بيت غبائها :smil8::smil8:


----------



## +Nevena+ (29 أغسطس 2012)

Angel.Eyes قال:


> يانهاااااااااااااااااار اسود انا بجد مش عارفه اضحك ولا اعيط على الموقف ده
> بجد ضحكت فى الاول وفى نفس الوقت حزنت على ان فيه واحدة ممكن تعمل كده فى الطلبة بتوعها
> ديه مدرسة ديه ولا مشرحة ده متهيألى مسئلة السجن مش بتعامل المساجين كده
> يخرب بيت غبائها :smil8::smil8:



ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
لا دا العادي وابسط موقف هناك ما هو اخطر
ان كنت مسجله خطر مع اغلب المدرسين 
كانوا بيحبوني لله في لله كدا
:99:


----------



## Desert Rose (29 أغسطس 2012)

+Nevena+ قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> لا دا العادي وابسط موقف هناك ما هو اخطر
> ان كنت مسجله خطر مع اغلب المدرسين
> كانوا بيحبوني لله في لله كدا
> :99:


 
ههههههههه كنتى بتعملى ايه يانيفين اعترفى بسرعة ( غير انك طبعا مجرمة وعندك شعر على راسك ديه جريمة لا تغتفر ) :99:

ها ؟ كنتى بتحبى ولاد مدرسة الولاد اللى جنبكو ؟ ولا بتنطى من على السور ؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## +Nevena+ (29 أغسطس 2012)

Angel.Eyes قال:


> ههههههههه كنتى بتعملى ايه يانيفين اعترفى بسرعة ( غير انك طبعا مجرمة وعندك شعر على راسك ديه جريمة لا تغتفر ) :99:
> 
> ها ؟ كنتى بتحبى ولاد مدرسة الولاد اللى جنبكو ؟ ولا بتنطى من على السور ؟؟؟؟؟



هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
يابنتي انا كنت ملاك :99:


----------



## Desert Rose (29 أغسطس 2012)

ما هو واضح انك كنتى ملاك :99:
فكرتينى بموضوع افتحو فى المصطبة 30:


----------



## +Nevena+ (29 أغسطس 2012)

طب افتحي بسرعه وانا جاي وراكي اهو علي السريع
هههههههههه


----------



## Desert Rose (29 أغسطس 2012)

اتفتح خلاص روحى وانا هحصلك


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (29 أغسطس 2012)

+Nevena+ قال:


> طب افتحي بسرعه وانا جاي وراكي اهو علي السريع
> هههههههههه


*جرى اية ياجدعان ؟؟*
*هو انا فاتح الموضوع دة عشان ألم الشمل بتاعكوا والا أية ؟؟؟*
*جاتكوا النكد عيال كئيبة *


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (29 أغسطس 2012)

Angel.Eyes قال:


> اتفتح خلاص روحى وانا هحصلك


*تعالى هنا ....*
*فين حساب المشاريب ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (29 أغسطس 2012)

*هو المطلوب ذكريات طفولة مشردة ولا مواقف تنكد على بلد ؟؟*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (29 أغسطس 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *هو المطلوب ذكريات طفولة مشردة ولا مواقف تنكد على بلد ؟؟*


*أى حاجة تنكد علينا عيشتنا ...:smil8:*
*أى جمجمة عندك مش عاجباكى ...رصيها لنا هنا *


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (29 أغسطس 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *أى حاجة تنكد علينا عيشتنا ...:smil8:*
> *أى جمجمة عندك مش عاجباكى ...رصيها لنا هنا *



*ما الناس مفرفشة و مقضينها ضحك و ذكريات حلوة ... عرفت بقا مين اللى عايز ينكد علينا :t30: *


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (29 أغسطس 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *ما الناس مفرفشة و مقضينها ضحك و ذكريات حلوة ... عرفت بقا مين اللى عايز ينكد علينا :t30: *


*وهو ينفع مع عبود أيتوها نكد يا شقاوة ؟؟*
*احنا والحمد لله زى " الفل " *


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (29 أغسطس 2012)

هي لازم ذكريات مدرسية  وبس ولا ايه الليله ؟


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (29 أغسطس 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> هي لازم ذكريات مدرسية وبس ولا ايه الليله ؟


*الليلة فل ان شاء الله*
*لآ ..مش ذكريات مدرسة بس*
*أى حاجة تنفعونا بيها ماشى *
*- قصة حب فاشلة *
*- عيل رزيل اتعرفتى عليه ودلقك *
*- أنتى دلقتى حد *
*- قصة شايفة انها هتنزل دموع العنتيل *
*مع عبود مش هتقدرى تغمضى عنيكى *


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (29 أغسطس 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *وهو ينفع مع عبود أيتوها نكد يا شقاوة ؟؟*
> *احنا والحمد لله زى " الفل " *



*احنا ! يلا يا اسكندرانى :t30: 
و بعدين انا مالى يا اخويا انت اللى عايزها نكد انا مش ليا دعوة .. انا كنت بسأل سؤال برئ :closedeye*


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (29 أغسطس 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *الليلة فل ان شاء الله*
> *لآ ..مش ذكريات مدرسة بس*
> *أى حاجة تنفعونا بيها ماشى *
> *- قصة حب فاشلة *
> ...



هههههههه مين ده اللي يدلقني فشررررررر
اصبر عليا انا عندي كرتونه زكريات 
هروح افتحها واجيلك :warning:


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (29 أغسطس 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *احنا ! يلا يا اسكندرانى :t30: *
> * :closedeye*


 *والله ياشيخة ؟؟؟؟؟؟*
*لالالا ...حوش حوش اللى جايلنا من باريس وأمستردام *
*مش من حوش عيسى برضه الآنسة ؟*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (29 أغسطس 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *هروح افتحها واجيلك* :warning:


*أنا باشرب من بوق الأزازة عدل ...بس تكون ساقعة الله يخليكى *


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (29 أغسطس 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *والله ياشيخة ؟؟؟؟؟؟*
> *لالالا ...حوش حوش اللى جايلنا من باريس وأمستردام *
> *مش من حوش عيسى برضه الآنسة ؟*



*حوش عيسى فى عينك يا اسكندارنى صينى انت .. دة اخرك فى اسكندرية السمع .. ايش عرفك باسكندرية و مناطق اسكندرية و بنات اسكندرية :closedeye 

كفاية انك متعرفش ال ..... بعدين بقا :t30:*


----------



## Desert Rose (29 أغسطس 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *تعالى هنا ....*
> *فين حساب المشاريب ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*


 
انت اللى هتحاسب ياعبود اولا لانك صاحب الموضوع اللى نكد علينا ده 30:
ثانيا لانك الراجل , مينفعش البنات يدفعو والرجالة قاعدة ولا ايه ؟؟؟؟؟؟:99:


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (29 أغسطس 2012)

Angel.Eyes قال:


> انت اللى هتحاسب ياعبود اولا لانك صاحب الموضوع اللى نكد علينا ده 30:
> ثانيا لانك الراجل , مينفعش البنات يدفعو والرجالة قاعدة ولا ايه ؟؟؟؟؟؟:99:



*ها ها ها ( ضحكة ساخرة ) دة عليه ديون يا بنتى من زمان و مش عارف يسددهالى انا و نيفو و حبو و تقوليله حاسب ها ها ها ( ضحكة ساخرة تانية ) 

مخدوعة انتى :new6:*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (29 أغسطس 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *حوش عيسى فى عينك يا اسكندارنى صينى انت .. **:t30:*


 *دة نوع جديد من القطرة ؟؟*


----------



## Desert Rose (29 أغسطس 2012)

ياشقاوة ادينا بندبسو


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (29 أغسطس 2012)

Angel.Eyes قال:


> ثانيا لانك الراجل , مينفعش البنات يدفعو *والرجالة قاعدة* ولا ايه ؟؟؟؟؟؟:99:


*ومين اللى قالك ان انا قاعد ؟؟؟ ...**أنا ماشى حالاً ...*
*أنتى خدتى بطاطس ؟؟*


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (29 أغسطس 2012)

*برص انا عندي موقف يكاد يكون تافه بالنسبالكم 
بس بالنسبالي مأثر في نفسويتي جداا لحد هذه اللحظه .

مره كنت جعانه اوووي 
يعني كان عندي حوالي 10 سنين كنت قطعه صغيره كده 
ام هند كنت هموت من الجوع وماما كانت راحت عند تيتا
كنت انا وبابا الله يرحمه بس اللي في البيت
ام هند اتصلت بماما قولتلها جعانه .. قالتلي طبق المكرونه عندك في التلاجه طلعيه وسخنيه بس خلي بابا هو اللي يولعلك البوتجاز
روحت طلعت المكرونه ورحت عشان اصحي بابا لقيته نايم استحرمت اصحيه .
قولت مابدهاااااش يعني اموت من الجوع ولا اموت من الجوع 
والجيش بيقولك ايه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ 


اتصرف ايوه كده برافو عليك
المهم جبت طبق المكرونه 
واصلا الطبق كان بلاستيك
وانا بمنتهي السذاجه وبرائه الاطفال 
رحت ولعت البوتجاز وحطيت الطبق عالنار
وال ايه ياخويا طلبت معايا اجيب كاتشب 
روحت سبت المكرونه تسخن عالنار
ودخلت البلكونه دلدلت السبت لعمو البقال اللي تحت 
عشان يحطلي فيه كيسين كاتشب من ابو ربع جنيه ده .. الفقر مش عيب
وطبعا عمو البقال ده كان عجوز ااوي اصلا كان ميت قبل كده 3 مرات 
يعني عقبال ماجابلي الكاتشب وجه كان فات حوالي 8 دقايق
وانا واقفه في البلكونه وماسكه حبل السبت والهوا عمال يلطش فيا
ونااااااااسيه خالص المكرونه ...
فييييييين بقي لحد البقال ماهزلي السبت وقالي اطلعي 
ودخلت ياخويا لمطبخ وياريتي مادخلت 

تن تنت تننننننننننننننننننننن تننننننننننننن 

لقيت طبق المكرونه سااااااااايح ومبقاش فيه طبق تقريبا
والمكرونه كلها وقعت علي عين البوتجاز واتفحمت بقت شبه مكرونه
والشقه كلها اتملت دخان .. والجو بقي فول اوبشن عالاخر 

بس طبعا بابا صحي قعد يهوي الشقه
بعدها بساعه تقريبا ماما جات اديتدني كلمتين في جنابي محترمين
وفي الاخر برضو  نمت من غير عشاااااااا : (

اسفه ع الاطاله 

*


----------



## Desert Rose (29 أغسطس 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *ومين اللى قالك ان انا قاعد ؟؟؟ ...**أنا ماشى حالاً ...*
> *أنتى خدتى بطاطس ؟؟*


 
الندالة ظهرت 30:30:30:


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (29 أغسطس 2012)

Angel.Eyes قال:


> الندالة ظهرت 30:30:30:


*على أصولها واقرب من السلاموا عليكوا كمان*
*ماقلتيش برضه *
*أنتى خدتى بطاطس ؟*


----------



## kawasaki (29 أغسطس 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *برص انا عندي موقف يكاد يكون تافه بالنسبالكم *
> *بس بالنسبالي مأثر في نفسويتي جداا لحد هذه اللحظه .*
> 
> *مره كنت جعانه اوووي *
> ...


ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ست بيت من صغرك​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (29 أغسطس 2012)

*انا ياخويا انت وهو وهي انا كاتبه مذاكراتي عشان تشوفوا مواهبي اللهلوبيه اللولبيه .. مش عشان تتريقوا عليا ^^*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (29 أغسطس 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *ودخلت البلكونه دلدلت السبت لعمو البقال اللي تحت *
> *عشان يحطلي فيه كيسين كاتشب من ابو ربع جنيه ده .. الفقر مش عيب*


 *المهم ...**أداكى الباقى ؟؟*
*سؤال لحضرتك ...*
*فيه من عينتك كام فى الأسرة ؟*


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (29 أغسطس 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *المهم ...**أداكى الباقى ؟؟*
> *سؤال لحضرتك ...*
> *فيه من عينتك كام فى الأسرة ؟*



*والله امرك غريب يادي الشخص
يعني انت سايب الحريقه والدخان والطبق اللي ساح والمكرونه اللي اتحرقت .. وتقولي اداكي الباقي ؟:smil8:

لا ياسيدي مادنيش باقي
لاني انا ماكنش معايا غير نص جنيه تحويشه العمر 
وجبت كيسين بالنص كله :t9:

بالنسبه للسؤال فيه مني في العيله ولا لاء
لا ء طبعا والا كانت خررررررررررررربت :99:


والله استمتعت بالحديث موعاكم 

*


----------



## kawasaki (30 أغسطس 2012)

حاجه برده طريفه حدثت بالفعل وجت في الجرائد
============================
واحد صاحب شركه مقاولات نازل الصبح يروح الشركه لم يجد العربيه 
قلب الدنيا وراح عمل بلاغ في القسم وجاب شويه وسايط
والعربيه فص ملح وداب
بعيدها بحوالي 3 ايام  نازل برضه الصبح رايح الشركه 
وجد العربيه في مكانها ومفيهاش خربوش وسليمه وزي الفل 
فتح العربيه وجد كل شئ سليم الكاسيت والاستبن وكل حاجه 

وجد علي التابلوه ظرف فتحه وجد جواب من اللي سرق العربيه:
انا متاسف والله انا مش حرامي انا كنت محتاج العربيه  فااستلفتها ورجعتها لحضرتك زي ماهي 
ارجوك سامحني ولكي تتقبل اعتذاري مرفق مع الجواب عدد 5 تذاكر صف اول لمسرحيه الزعيم لعادل امام  وده تعبيرا عن اسفي الشديد 

الراجل صاحب العربيه طار من الفرح علشان العربيه رجعتله وكمان 5 تذاكر لمسرحيه الزعيم 
قام الراجل واخد زوجته وعياله وراحوا يسهرو ويشوفوا المسرحيه (دا عادل امام بقي)
وانبسطوا وتمام التمام وروحوا البيت 
الراجل بيفتح باب الشقه 
ملاقاش ولا تليفزيون ولا تلاجه ولا فيديو ولا فلوس ولا مصوغات
ولاقي الشقه بلاط​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (30 أغسطس 2012)

*ههههههههههههههه ده حررررامي زكي جداااااا جدااااااااااااا بجد

ايوه كده ادي الحراميه ولا بلاااااش

قصه لذيذه اوي اخي 

ربنا يباركك
*


----------



## R.O.R.O (11 نوفمبر 2012)

مش عارفة انا مشفتش الموضوع ده من زمان ازاى 
بس بعد ما شفته عجبنى جدا وقريته من اول صفحة لاخر صفحة وشوفت كل الذكريات البئيسة بتاعت حضراتكم 
وبما انى انا كمان عندى ذكريات بئيسة فلازم احكيلكم على ذكرى مضحة 
من ايام الدراسة 
ما علينا مش هطول عليكم 
الموقف ده حصل معايا وانا فى 3 اعداى 
المهم كان عندنا مدرسة عربى انما ايه نكدية اخر حاجة وبالمناسبة كان اسمها عواصف مينفعش يتقال عليها غير كدا 
مرعبة رعب اول ما تدخل الفصل ببقى عاوزة استخبى فى الشنطة او تحت الدسك اه ما انا مش بخاف خالص هههههههه
المهم مرة دخلت علينا والشر فى عينيها كدا 
كانت دايما تعملنا امتحانات مفجئة 
المهم اليوم ده سالت سؤال فى النحو وبما انى بحب النحو اوووووووووووووى 
خالى بالكم من اوووووووى دى 
المهم هى سالت وعمالة تلف على ديسك دسك واللى ميعرفش يجاوب يفضل واقف 
تقريبا الفصل كله وقف 
خير اللهم احعله خير الدور جيه عليا 
وانا بقا ركبى عمالة تخبط فى الجيران من كتير الخوف 
المهم جاوبت وبعد ما جاوبت لقيتها مسكانى من افايا
وطلعت قدام عند السبورة 
وانا قلت بس الليلة باينة ما انا عارفة حظى المقندل 
المهم هى عمالة تضحك طبعا من منظرى اللى طبعا باين عليه انى مش خايفة خالص 
غير انى هموت من الرعب 
اذ فجاءة لقيتها بتقول سقفوا للبنت دى 
اجاباتها صحيحة 
هييييييييييييييييييييه 
ده انا بقول كدا فى بالى يعنى 
مع انى كان نفسى اديها بكس فى مناخرها 
اوقعلها صف سنانها 
ما علينا الفصل كله سقفلى وانا فى غاية الانبساط بس دقات قلبى 
مسمعة لحد الحوش تحت من كتر الرعب 
واضرب الفصل كله وانا الوحيدة اللى نجيت 
كنت شاطرة زمان 
وتوتا توتا فرغت الحدوتة 
طولت عليكم بس معلش كان لازم اقولكم الذكرى المنيلة دى 
​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (11 نوفمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> المهم اليوم ده سالت سؤال فى النحو وبما انى بحب النحو اوووووووووووووى​​​​



*وبما أنك بتحبى النحو ..أوووووووووووى*
*السؤال كان أية اللى خلى الفصل كله يصقف لك ؟*
*لو مش فاكراه*
*عايزك تقفى طول ما التوبيك دة مفتوح *
:99:​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (11 نوفمبر 2012)

اااه الموضوع ده الواحد نسييه -- برافو يا رورو فكرتينا--- ياالا تعالى قدام التوبيك علشان الكل يسقفلك تانى ههههههههههههههه
 بس اوعى تلفى تدينى بوكس ههههههههههههههه
 طبعا انا كنت اول واحده الميس بتاعت العواصف دى كانت هتطيرنى من الشباك او كان هيجلها سكته قلبيه و شلل الرعاااش هههههههههههههه
 ذكرى جميله


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (11 نوفمبر 2012)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> *طبعا انا كنت اول واحده الميس بتاعت العواصف دى كانت هتطيرنى من الشباك او كان هيجلها سكته قلبيه و شلل الرعاااش هههههههههههههه*
> *ذكرى جميله*


*أنتى على الأخص مش عارف ازاى مدرسين اللغة العربية بتوعك لا يزالوا على قيد الحياة*
*أعتقد أن كتير منهم أنتحر لما نجحتى فى العربى *


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (11 نوفمبر 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *أنتى على الأخص مش عارف ازاى مدرسين اللغة العربية بتوعك لا يزالوا على قيد الحياة*
> *أعتقد أن كتير منهم أنتحر لما نجحتى فى العربى *


* عيييييب عليييك ههههههههههه ده انا كنت بنجح بجدااااره--*
* انا فاكرا مدرس العربى الخصوصى بتاعى كان بيشد فى شعره  منى هههههههههههه و اقعد اجيبلوا شوكولتا علشان ميطبش  من حرقت الدم ههههههههههههههه*
* و كنت فى المدرسه الفقره الترفيهيه بتاعت الحصه ههههههههههه*


----------



## tamav maria (11 نوفمبر 2012)

بمناسبة الكلام علي المدرسين 
فكرتوني بأبله فايزه مدرسة اولي ابتدائي 
الله لا يوردها علي جنه البعيده 
كانت عامله زي جلياط الجبار 
وبالمناسبه دي ها اهديها الدعاء ده وكله عشانها



اللهم عذب المدرسين والمدرسات***الاحياء منهم والاموات


اللهم احرق دفتر العلامات***وحول الاصفار به الى مئات


اللهم عذب مدرس الرياضيات ***واجعله يخيس في غرفة العمليات


اللهم عذب مدرس العلوم ***واحصره بين الفم والبلعوم


اللهم عذب مدرس الاحياء***وحوله امام الناس الى مومياء


اللهم عذب مدرس المطالعة***واجعل حياته جولات مصارعة


اللهم عذب مدرس القواعد***واجعله في الزبالة قاعد


اللهم عذب مدرس التاريخ***واضربه بشيف البطيخ


اللهم عذب مدرس علم النفس***واجعله يموت من الرفس


اللهم عذب مدرس الفنية***واجعله يتحول الى مزهرية


اللهم انزل على المدرسة قنبلة ذرية


وعلى المدير سكتة قلبية


وانزل على الطلاب عطلة صيفية


وعلى المدرسين قنبلة نووية


اللهم اعطي للطالب الشجاعة ان يحرق المدرسة بالغاز و الولاعة


ااااااامين


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (11 نوفمبر 2012)

يخخخخبر إيييه الشر ده  
 حرااام عليى فى مدرسين حلويييييين اكيييد--
 اوعى يكون حد هنا مدرس!
 استنوا بئا 
 ماما مدرسه  كدا بردوا


----------



## R.O.R.O (11 نوفمبر 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *وبما أنك بتحبى النحو ..أوووووووووووى*
> *السؤال كان أية اللى خلى الفصل كله يصقف لك ؟*
> *لو مش فاكراه*
> *عايزك تقفى طول ما التوبيك دة مفتوح *
> :99:[/CENTER]


هههههههه للاسف مش فاكرة السؤال 
الاهم من كدا انى من كتر الخوف مكنتش عارفة الاجابة صح ولا غلط هههههههههههه​


----------



## R.O.R.O (11 نوفمبر 2012)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> اااه الموضوع ده الواحد نسييه -- برافو يا رورو فكرتينا--- ياالا تعالى قدام التوبيك علشان الكل يسقفلك تانى ههههههههههههههه
> بس اوعى تلفى تدينى بوكس ههههههههههههههه
> طبعا انا كنت اول واحده الميس بتاعت العواصف دى كانت هتطيرنى من الشباك او كان هيجلها سكته قلبيه و شلل الرعاااش هههههههههههههه
> ذكرى جميله


هى جميلة بس فى الاخر يا حبوا بس بعد ما عملت فيا كل ده 
كنت حاسة انى قلبى هيقف من كتر الخوف اللى يسامحها بقا 
المشكلة من بعد اجابتى على السؤال ده 
وخلتنى دراعها اليمين ههههههه
كانوا المدرسين على ايامنا 
قبل امتحان الشهر 
يلموا من كل طالب بريزة الله يرحمها بقا 
علشان الامتحان مش كفاية هنمتحن لا 
لازم نمتحن لى حسابنا 
كنت متخصصة فى لم الفلوس ليها كل شهر 
ده غير ايه بقا سمعتى سمعت فى المدرسة كلها هههههههه
وبقى كل مدرسين الفصل 
يخلونى الملهم البريزة قبل الامتحان الشهرى 
ههههههههه​


----------



## R.O.R.O (11 نوفمبر 2012)

tamav maria قال:


> بمناسبة الكلام علي المدرسين
> فكرتوني بأبله فايزه مدرسة اولي ابتدائي
> الله لا يوردها علي جنه البعيده
> كانت عامله زي جلياط الجبار
> ...


هههههههه بضم صوتى لصوتك فى الدعاء ده ​


----------



## tamav maria (12 نوفمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> هههههههه بضم صوتى لصوتك فى الدعاء ده ​



أأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأمين
ههههههههههههه


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (12 نوفمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> هى جميلة بس فى الاخر يا حبوا بس بعد ما عملت فيا كل ده
> كنت حاسة انى قلبى هيقف من كتر الخوف اللى يسامحها بقا
> المشكلة من بعد اجابتى على السؤال ده
> وخلتنى دراعها اليمين ههههههه
> ...




*يعنى بقيتى دراعها اليمين -- امااال كل ده دعى على صنف المدرسيين ليييه:act31:*
*هههههههههههههههههههه انا مش مدرسه على فكره---*
*بس موضوع البريزه ده جديييد ههههههههههههه*
*هى البريزه = ؟؟؟ بفلوس دلوقتى؟*
*يعنى الى لمت عندنا الفلوس كانت بتاعت الإنجليش كانت تاخد ربع جنيه لو حد نطقthe و P غلط فكنا ناخد بالنا اوى علشان مصروفنا ميروووحش ههههههههههه و خصوصا انا كنت احب اشترى الشبسى و الشيتوس ههههههههههه*
*زكرياااات جمييله ---*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (12 نوفمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> كانوا المدرسين على ايامنا
> قبل امتحان الشهر
> يلموا من كل طالب بريزة الله يرحمها بقا
> علشان الامتحان مش كفاية هنمتحن لا
> ...


*بريزة ؟؟*
*أفتكرتك قتشيمة قوى ...طلعتى قتشيمة نص نص *
*طيب هسكت أنا بقى لأحسن لو قلت كنت بالم كام *
*هلاقى اللى يندلق على قفاه من كتر الضحك*
*كفاية عليا الواد اللى انا مخلفه *
*وبيصيعنى أمبارح بأغنية رولا سعد*
*أية دة أية دة ...موش صعب عليا ..*


----------



## R.O.R.O (12 نوفمبر 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *بريزة ؟؟*
> *أفتكرتك قتشيمة قوى ...طلعتى قتشيمة نص نص *
> *طيب هسكت أنا بقى لأحسن لو قلت كنت بالم كام *
> *هلاقى اللى يندلق على قفاه من كتر الضحك*
> ...


الا يعنى ايه قتشيمة صحيح هههههههه​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (12 نوفمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> الا يعنى ايه *قتشيمة* صحيح هههههههه​


*يعنى قديمة*
*بس على أيامكوا مش بينطقوا الدال الا شين *


----------



## R.O.R.O (12 نوفمبر 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *يعنى قديمة*
> *بس على أيامكوا مش بينطقوا الدال الا شين *


اهااااااااااااا بس علشان ابقى فاهمة 
مينفعش اقعد كدا من غير ما افهم الكلام هههههههه​


----------



## إيمليــآ (12 نوفمبر 2012)

tamav maria قال:


> بمناسبة الكلام علي المدرسين
> فكرتوني بأبله فايزه مدرسة اولي ابتدائي
> الله لا يوردها علي جنه البعيده
> كانت عامله زي جلياط الجبار
> ...



*آللهم أميـــن *:smile02


رورو فكرتينى* بميس عوآطف* كآنت بتدينى عربى بردو وكآنت شريرة أشر من بتآعتكـ كمآن :vava:

أستلمتنى أول مرة تدخل فيهآ تدينآ
كآن وقتهآ طآلعة آلمصآصة دى إللى بتحمر آلشفآيف
وأنآ بطبيعتى شفآيفى محمرة وحدهآ 

آلمهم دى مصمصمة إنى أكلت آلمصآصة 
وأقولهآ دآ آلعآدى بتآعى  أبداً مش مصدقآنى
وأصحآبى يقوللهآ يآ ميس هى كدآ لوحدهآ ومفيش فآيدة
طلعتى منديل وامسح فى شفآيفى وهى تحمر أكتر :new6:
لغآية مآ إقتنعت فى آلآخر وأطقت سرآحى هههههـ

*آلمدرسين دول عقد *



*.،*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (12 نوفمبر 2012)

Secret_flower قال:


> *آللهم أميـــن *:smile02
> 
> 
> رورو فكرتينى* بميس عوآطف* كآنت بتدينى عربى بردو وكآنت شريرة أشر من بتآعتكـ كمآن :vava:
> ...


هههههههههه مش عارفة ليه يا  سيكرت 
كلهم اسمهم عواصف 
تقوليش كل المعقدين سموهم عواصف ههههههههه​


----------



## إيمليــآ (12 نوفمبر 2012)

*,.*

هههههههـ
*يمكن يآ رورو*
أسم يشجع على آلهبوب وآلزعآبيب :new6:
 



*.،*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (12 نوفمبر 2012)

Secret_flower قال:


> *,.*
> 
> هههههههـ
> *يمكن يآ رورو*
> ...


:new6::new6::new6:​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (12 نوفمبر 2012)

Secret_flower قال:


> *آللهم أميـــن *:smile02​
> 
> 
> رورو فكرتينى* بميس عوآطف* كآنت بتدينى عربى بردو وكآنت شريرة أشر من بتآعتكـ كمآن :vava:​
> ...


 
* نففففس القصصصه بس انا فى الخدوود و راحت جايبانى و مسكت منديل و هاااتك يا مسسسح و مفيش شىء بيطلع ههههههههههههههههه*
* و راحت لون شعرى كمان  كلمت ماما وسئلتها إزاى تعملى لبنتك ماشات و هى فى إبتدائى -- و ماما قالت لها مش عامله لها حاجه  ده من الشمس --*
* فكرتونى  بزمااان- *
* بس انا ماما كانت مدرسه فى المدرسه-- و اسواء سنه لما ماما كانت بتدرسلى *
* كانت تعاملنى اسواء واحده علشان محدش يقول دى علشان بنتها بتعاملها كويس اوى -- فكانت متهضانى  انا الوحيده الى وقفالى على الوحده -- ماما مدرسه مفتريه ههههههههههههههههههههه رغم إنها ملاكى ....*


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (12 نوفمبر 2012)

*هو انتم لسه  شايلين عليهن مش يقولو من علمني حرفا صرت له عبدا سامحوهن بئى . انا لو اشوفهن اليوم اشيلهن بعيوني خصوصا مس سعاد كانت مصريه تدرسني الموسيقى بس طلعت عيني ماكنتش اعرف ارسم مفتاح الصول اعمل لها شخابيط في السبوره وتبدا تشخط فيني هي بئى تشتم براحتها ولا كنت فاهمه حاجه دي الوقت ابرر لها لان كنت طفله حيرانه وسرحانه ماعرفش سلم الموسيقي او حتى العزف علي اي اله لمدة خمس سنين ماكانش طايقين بعض بعد كده مشى حالي معاها.. الله يذكرها بالخير ويجعل في موازيين حسناتها تعبها وياي... 
ايه رايكم في هيوف المثاليه  *


----------



## إيمليــآ (12 نوفمبر 2012)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> * نففففس القصصصه بس انا فى الخدوود و راحت جايبانى و مسكت منديل و هاااتك يا مسسسح و مفيش شىء بيطلع ههههههههههههههههه*
> * و راحت لون شعرى كمان  كلمت ماما وسئلتها إزاى تعملى لبنتك ماشات و هى فى إبتدائى -- و ماما قالت لها مش عامله لها حاجه  ده من الشمس --*
> * فكرتونى  بزمااان- *
> * بس انا ماما كانت مدرسه فى المدرسه-- و اسواء سنه لما ماما كانت بتدرسلى *
> * كانت تعاملنى اسواء واحده علشان محدش يقول دى علشان بنتها بتعاملها كويس اوى -- فكانت متهضانى  انا الوحيده الى وقفالى على الوحده -- ماما مدرسه مفتريه ههههههههههههههههههههه رغم إنها ملاكى ....*



ههههههههـ طب صدقينى نفس موضوع* آلشعر* 
هم آلخصلتين إللى قدآم مصفرين وحدهم وكآنوآ بيجيبولى نفس آلكلآم بسببهم :smile02


ههههههـ *ربنآ يخيهآلكـ*
أكيد كآنت بتعوضكـ فى آلبيت مآتنكريش بقى* ^_^
*

*(* حبو أرجوكى مآتقوليش إن مآمآ كمآن مدرسة عربى ...؟ )




*.،*​​


----------



## إيمليــآ (12 نوفمبر 2012)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> *هو انتم لسه  شايلين عليهن مش يقولو من علمني حرفا صرت له عبدا سامحوهن بئى . انا لو اشوفهن اليوم اشيلهن بعيوني خصوصا مس سعاد كانت مصريه تدرسني الموسيقى بس طلعت عيني ماكنتش اعرف ارسم مفتاح الصول اعمل لها شخابيط في السبوره وتبدا تشخط فيني هي بئى تشتم براحتها ولا كنت فاهمه حاجه دي الوقت ابرر لها لان كنت طفله حيرانه وسرحانه ماعرفش سلم الموسيقي او حتى العزف علي اي اله لمدة خمس سنين ماكانش طايقين بعض بعد كده مشى حالي معاها.. الله يذكرها بالخير ويجعل في موازيين حسناتها تعبها وياي...
> ايه رايكم في هيوف المثاليه  *


هيوف إنتِ كنتِ بتآخدى حصة موسيقى اصلاً
إحنآ إمآ يآخدوهآ لمآدة تآنية أو ينزلونآ على آلملعب

*شوفتى إن فيه أسبآب للحقد :vava:*





*.،*​​


----------



## R.O.R.O (12 نوفمبر 2012)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> * نففففس القصصصه بس انا فى الخدوود و راحت جايبانى و مسكت منديل و هاااتك يا مسسسح و مفيش شىء بيطلع ههههههههههههههههه*
> * و راحت لون شعرى كمان  كلمت ماما وسئلتها إزاى تعملى لبنتك ماشات و هى فى إبتدائى -- و ماما قالت لها مش عامله لها حاجه  ده من الشمس --*
> * فكرتونى  بزمااان- *
> * بس انا ماما كانت مدرسه فى المدرسه-- و اسواء سنه لما ماما كانت بتدرسلى *
> * كانت تعاملنى اسواء واحده علشان محدش يقول دى علشان بنتها بتعاملها كويس اوى -- فكانت متهضانى  انا الوحيده الى وقفالى على الوحده -- ماما مدرسه مفتريه ههههههههههههههههههههه رغم إنها ملاكى ....*


اه يا حبوا علشان كدا بتدفعى عن المدرسين طب مش تقولى كدا من الاول 
يا بنات هما غيرانين منك 
علشان هما اكيد شبه الشويش عطية ههههههههههه​


----------



## R.O.R.O (12 نوفمبر 2012)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> *هو انتم لسه  شايلين عليهن مش يقولو من علمني حرفا صرت له عبدا سامحوهن بئى . انا لو اشوفهن اليوم اشيلهن بعيوني خصوصا مس سعاد كانت مصريه تدرسني الموسيقى بس طلعت عيني ماكنتش اعرف ارسم مفتاح الصول اعمل لها شخابيط في السبوره وتبدا تشخط فيني هي بئى تشتم براحتها ولا كنت فاهمه حاجه دي الوقت ابرر لها لان كنت طفله حيرانه وسرحانه ماعرفش سلم الموسيقي او حتى العزف علي اي اله لمدة خمس سنين ماكانش طايقين بعض بعد كده مشى حالي معاها.. الله يذكرها بالخير ويجعل في موازيين حسناتها تعبها وياي...
> ايه رايكم في هيوف المثاليه  *


هيوف يا حبيبتى بتاخدى موسيقى 
لا انتى كدا بتشتمينا صراحة 
مش لو كنا بناخد  المواد الاساسية نبقى ناخد موسيقى 
ههههههههههه
فكرتونى بالذى مضى 
بس بصراحة كانت ايام جميلة ​


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (12 نوفمبر 2012)

*سوسو  ليه وهي طرطوره عشان تاخدو ماده تانيه غير مادتها ؟ على كده بتاخد راتب ببلاش!

مس اكرام مصريه درستني انجليزي هذه ممكن اعمل اي شئ عشان اقابلها تاني كانت بتحبني اووي ولما نروح رحلات ما اقوم من حضنها كانت طيبه حييل كانها ملاك مو معلمه كل ما اجاوب اجابه صحيحه تحط لي نجمه في لوحة الشرف كانت مادتها اكثر ماده عندي فيها نجوم ليتني اقابلها عشان ابوس عيونها . هو مافيش طريقه نقدر نحصل فيها معلماتنا المصريات في مصر؟

رورو الظاهر حصص الموسيقي متبريه منكو ههههه

*


----------



## R.O.R.O (12 نوفمبر 2012)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> *سوسو  ليه وهي طرطوره عشان تاخدو ماده تانيه غير مادتها ؟ على كده بتاخد راتب ببلاش!
> 
> مس اكرام مصريه درستني انجليزي هذه ممكن اعمل اي شئ عشان اقابلها تاني كانت بتحبني اووي ولما نروح رحلات ما اقوم من حضنها كانت طيبه حييل كانها ملاك مو معلمه كل ما اجاوب اجابه صحيحه تحط لي نجمه في لوحة الشرف كانت مادتها اكثر ماده عندي فيها نجوم ليتني اقابلها عشان ابوس عيونها . هو مافيش طريقه نقدر نحصل فيها معلماتنا المصريات في مصر؟
> 
> ...


اه يا اوختى موسيقى ال موسيقى قال 
احنا بكترنا حصة اقتصاد منزلى لو خدناها اصلا ههههههههه​


----------



## إيمليــآ (12 نوفمبر 2012)

*,.*

*أهلاً بيكـِ فى مصر يآ هيفآء :vava:*

أكيد فيه مدرسين طيوبين .. وكآن معظمهم رجآلة بصرآحة
مش عآرفة ليهـ آلمدرسآت هم آلشيريرآت :smile02


*إسألى فى وزآرة آلتعليم ممكن*
ويآ رب تكون زى مآ هى ومآتحوتش بس :d
  



*.،*​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (12 نوفمبر 2012)

*واضح ان أبلة عواطف دى درست لجمهورية مصر العربية*​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (13 نوفمبر 2012)

Secret_flower قال:


> ههههههههـ طب صدقينى نفس موضوع* آلشعر* ​
> هم آلخصلتين إللى قدآم مصفرين وحدهم وكآنوآ بيجيبولى نفس آلكلآم بسببهم :smile02​
> 
> ههههههـ *ربنآ يخيهآلكـ*
> ...


 ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه لا ماما مش مدرسه عربى  اكيد لاء...
 ههههههههههه دا انا ادرس لها العربى ههههههههههههه دا انا دكتوره عربى جنبها ههههه
ماما مدرسه حاجه تانيا--
يعنى كانت تعوضنى فى البيت ايوا -- بس كان العيار زياده فى الفصل-- لدرجه إنى شرط عليها ترفض بعد كدا تاخد الفصل الى انا موجوده فيه!!
 و عدت السنه على خييير هههههههههههههه و قديت السنه متزنبا فى حصتها ظلللم ههههههههههههههههههههه بس انا منكرش إنى كنت شقيه--- الحقيقه يعنى--


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (13 نوفمبر 2012)

فكرتونى براهبه كانت تدينا المانى--- إسمها إريكا-- الله يرحمها--
 كااانت جامده جدا -- هيتلر هههههههههههههه
 تخش ترمى قبره على الارض و نمسك انفاسنا و تبداء الحصه لما تسمع رنت القبره--
 و تتكلم بصوووت وااااااااااااتىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىى علشان تجبرنا إننا نسكت و نسمع--
 بس كنت بردو مبسمعش-- رغم انى كنت بحس إن رقبتى بتتمد متريين علشان احاول اقرب دماغى و اسمع ههههههههههههههه
 و الغلطه كانت بعقاب-- تاخدنى من قفايا ( اى حد مش لازم انا ) و تنزلنى فصل اوله إبتدائى-- 
 و تكسفنى  قدام الفصل النونو و تقول لهم  اصلها نونو لسا مبتفهمش-- او مبتعرفش تسكت هههههههههههه
 و الواحد يقدى حصه كاامله مع الاطفال !! زل ما بعده زل ههههههههههههههه
درس يطلع من النافوووخ -- بعد كدا الواحد بيقعد صنم فى حصيتها و فولت التركيز بيعلى ---
الواحد كانت ركبه بتخبط فى بعضها ههههههههههههههه
 بس بعد ما كبرت باقت تاخدنى فى حضنها--- كانت بتشد للمصلحه   حبيبت قلبى...


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (13 نوفمبر 2012)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> *تخش ترمى قبره على الارض و نمسك انفاسنا و تبداء الحصه لما تسمع رنت القبره--*...


*معلش ممكن ترجمة يا حوبوا ؟*
*القبرة دى بالألمانى ....طيب بالعربى أية ؟:t33:*


----------



## tamav maria (13 نوفمبر 2012)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> فكرتونى براهبه كانت تدينا المانى--- إسمها إريكا-- الله يرحمها--
> كااانت جامده جدا -- هيتلر هههههههههههههه
> تخش ترمى قبره على الارض و نمسك انفاسنا و تبداء الحصه لما تسمع رنت القبره--
> و تتكلم بصوووت وااااااااااااتىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىى علشان تجبرنا إننا نسكت و نسمع--
> ...



حبوا انتي تعرفي انا صحبتك ودايما بدافع عنك ازاي 
لان بصراحه كتاباتك بتعجبني جدا لاني بضحك كتير 
بس في سؤال هي اسمها ايه
قبره  ولا  ابره 
ههههههههههههه


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (13 نوفمبر 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *معلش ممكن ترجمة يا حوبوا ؟*
> *القبرة دى بالألمانى ....طيب بالعربى أية ؟:t33:*






> بس في سؤال هي اسمها ايه
> قبره ولا ابره
> ههههههههههههه


 
*انتو هتجبولى وعكه صحيه و و هتجننونى خلااااص*
*اكتب الكلمه زى ما بنتقها تقولوا ليى إيه دى " شئاوه"مش بتتكتب كدا لاذم تكتبيها كدا "شقاوه"! مع إن لما بنقولها مش بنقولها بالقاف--*
*قولت اكتب" إبره" بالقاف علشان متقولوش لا مش بتتكتب كدا--*
* اعمل إيه انا دلوقتى يعنى؟-- اكتب قاف و لا همزه و لا اسكت يعنى!*
*انا هكتب زى ما بتكلم و خلاص--*
*من النهرده هرجع زى زمان و اكتب "اقول=ائول"*
*بس خلاص*


----------



## R.O.R.O (13 نوفمبر 2012)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> *انتو هتجبولى وعكه صحيه و و هتجننونى خلااااص*
> *اكتب الكلمه زى ما بنتقها تقولوا ليى إيه دى " شئاوه"مش بتتكتب كدا لاذم تكتبيها كدا "شقاوه"! مع إن لما بنقولها مش بنقولها بالقاف--*
> *قولت اكتب" إبره" بالقاف علشان متقولوش لا مش بتتكتب كدا--*
> * اعمل إيه انا دلوقتى يعنى؟-- اكتب قاف و لا همزه و لا اسكت يعنى!*
> ...


حبوا يا قمر انتى اكتبى اللى انتى عاوزاه 
برحتك يا قلبى انا بفهم كل كلامك 
​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (13 نوفمبر 2012)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> *انتو هتجبولى وعكه صحيه و و هتجننونى خلااااص*
> *اكتب الكلمه زى ما بنتقها تقولوا ليى إيه دى " شئاوه"مش بتتكتب كدا لاذم تكتبيها كدا "شقاوه"! مع إن لما بنقولها مش بنقولها بالقاف--*



*
بعد الشر يا قمر .. انشالله العيال الوحشة و انتى لأة ... تقولى شقاوة تقولى شئاوة .. اللى يعجبك اقولك انتى قولى حرف ال ش بس و انا هفهم انه عليا :blush2:

فكرتينى بموقف حصل فى الثانوية العامة .. مبدئيًا بدون تريقة انا كنت طالبة ملتزمة جدًا و بيتضرب بيا المثل فى الهدوء و الصمت ( و للعلم ولازالت مبتكلمش كتير  ) و نظرًا لانى كنت الاولى على المدرسة فكان ليا معاملة خاصة انا و فريقى ( فريق اوائل الطلبة ) كل يوم نروح على المدرسة براحتنا بعد الطابور ندخل على الفصل نقول اننا جينا بس و نطلع على المكتبة نقضى اليوم هناك :t33: .. و يجيلنا من كل مادة مدرس أول فيها ..يقعد معانا ربع ساعة بالظبط يدينا تمارين و اسئلة و خلاص كدة باقى اليوم نذاكر ماشى نحل واجبات الدروس نعمل اى حاجة .. ذات يوم قاعدين فى امانة الله فى المكتبة و انا قاعدة اقرا لصلاح جاهين و واحدة قاعدة تسمع أغانى و 2 قاعدين يرغو و 2 بيذاكرو .. دخلت مدرسة فريق الخطابة .. ست منفووووووووووووخة معاها فريق ضايع أصلا ميعرفوش الفرق بين الالف و كوز الدرة و بتطلب مننا نسيب المكتبة عشان هتعمل اجتماع لفريقها .. فانا قولتلها ان دة مكاننا و مالناش مكان تانى نقعد فيه بعد ما بصتلى بصة مش تمام وافقت اننا نقعد على جنب ( على اعتبار انها المكتبة اللى ورثهالها دادى ) و بدأت بجدية رهيبة تقول " انهاردة يا جماعة عايزين نناقش قضية من القواضى المهمة " انا ابتسمت بهدوء بس الفضيحة اللى جنبى ضحكت .. طبعًا اتطردنا عشان بنضحك و بنشتت تركيزها المعدوم بالفطرة .. و انا طالعة من الباب قفلته و بعدين فتحته تانى قولتلها " على فكرة حضرتك جمع قضية قضايا مش قواضى عشان منتفضحش بس " ... الفريقين ماتو من الضحك عليها و من يومها لاخر ما خلصت ثانوية عامة المدرسة دى تشوفنى تبقى عايزة تولع فيا :t33:*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (13 نوفمبر 2012)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> *انتو هتجبولى وعكه صحيه و و هتجننونى خلااااص*
> *قولت اكتب" إبره" بالقاف علشان متقولوش لا مش بتتكتب كدا--*
> *من النهرده هرجع زى زمان و اكتب "اقول=ائول"*
> *بس خلاص*


* خبيب القلب بتاع الأنا أنتا أكتبتوا اللى نِفسك فيه ..*
*إيخنا اللى موس بنعرف أئرا خبيبى *
*دة أنا بادور على مشاركتك علشان أقراها مخصوص ..*
*صلحتى حزام العربية ؟؟؟:t33:*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (13 نوفمبر 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *انا كنت طالبة ملتزمة جدًا و بيتضرب بيا المثل فى الهدوء و الصمت :t33:*




*نعمممممممممممممم ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*
*هدوء ..و أية ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*
*إحياة النبى " صحيح " ياشيخة تكتبيها تانى كدة علشان مش واخد بالى *
*تقصدى فعلاً ( الصمت ) ؟؟؟*
*الصمت بتاعنا دة يعنى المُتعارف عليه ؟:2:*


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (13 نوفمبر 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *نعمممممممممممممم ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*
> *هدوء ..و أية ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*
> *إحياة النبى " صحيح " ياشيخة تكتبيها تانى كدة علشان مش واخد بالى *
> *تقصدى فعلاً ( الصمت ) ؟؟؟*
> *الصمت بتاعنا دة يعنى المُتعارف عليه ؟:2:*



*نعم الله عليك 

ايوة الصمت بتاعنا دة اللى هو مسمعش نفسك :spor22:.. مقصدش حضرتك طبعًا انا بوضح الكلمة مش اكتر :beee:*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (13 نوفمبر 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *نعم الله عليك *
> 
> *ايوة الصمت بتاعنا دة اللى هو مسمعش نفسك :spor22:.. مقصدش حضرتك طبعًا انا بوضح الكلمة مش اكتر :beee:*


*وبينضرب بيكى المثل كمان ؟؟؟:t33:*
*دة المثل ياعينى أتهرى ضرب لدرجة أنه فلسع منك :t33:*


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (13 نوفمبر 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *وبينضرب بيكى المثل كمان ؟؟؟:t33:*
> *دة المثل ياعينى أتهرى ضرب لدرجة أنه فلسع منك :t33:*



*طب ماتكسب فيا ثواب و تجرى وراه يمكن تلحقهولى :t33:*


----------



## بايبل333 (13 نوفمبر 2012)

*مش عارف لية مش لاقى حاجة فى حياتى اكتبها يمكن لسة صغير سن ولا اى .؟
لو افتكرت هرجعلكم
*


----------



## tamav maria (14 نوفمبر 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *طب ماتكسب فيا ثواب و تجرى وراه يمكن تلحقهولى :t33:*



ههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (14 نوفمبر 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> * خبيب القلب بتاع الأنا أنتا أكتبتوا اللى نِفسك فيه ..*
> *إيخنا اللى موس بنعرف أئرا خبيبى *
> *دة أنا بادور على مشاركتك علشان أقراها مخصوص ..*
> *صلحتى حزام العربية ؟؟؟:t33:*


 
 ههههههههههه ماشى
 لا مصلحتوش :hlp:
بس  حاولت احل الموضوع مؤقت-- بقيت اشبكه فى هدومى بمشبك غسيل ههههههههههههههه:dntknw: علشان ميقعدش  يدايق رقبتى .


----------



## tamav maria (14 نوفمبر 2012)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> ههههههههههه ماشى
> لا مصلحتوش :hlp:
> بس  حاولت احل الموضوع مؤقت-- بقيت اشبكه فى هدومى بمشبك غسيل ههههههههههههههه:dntknw: علشان ميقعدش  يدايق رقبتى .



ههههههههههههههههه
هو حزام العربيه بيخنقك انتي كمان 
صدقيني فكرتك عجبتني 
لما اجرب زيك 
لحسن دا انا بيني وبين حزام العربيه تاااااااااااااار يابوي هههههههههه
مره البوليس شافني حطاه تحت ذراعي وانا بسوق 
وقفني واداني غرامه 180 دولار وحذف 3 نقط من رخصتي هههههههههههههه


----------



## oesi no (14 نوفمبر 2012)

سر كأبتى وضغطى العالى اغلب الاوقات ابتدت من وانا صغير ومن قبل ولادتى 
من يوم ميلادى اللى اتاخر 3 ايام بسبب ان خالتى تعبانه  وماما مرضيتش تولدنى واختها الوحيدة تعبانه 
لغاية ما كنت هموت فى بطنها  ( كانت تبقى مصلحة والله )
مرورا بتريقة الدكتور على  ازاى الطفل ده ايده ورجليه طوال اوى كدة  
ومرورا كمان بان ماما كانت مستنيه البنت فلما جيه تالت ولد قالتلهم خدوه مش عاوزه ده شكله عامل كدة ليه ؟؟ 
طبعا الحاجات دى اتحكتلى هههههههه 
لكن بدايه ما افتكره كانت المعامله السيئة من اخواتى ليا والتريقة اغلب الوقت على وعلى طريقة تعبيرى وحركاتى وحبى للكورة وقعدتى قدام التلفزيون ولعب الاتارى الكتير
لغاية تانيه اعدادى ووفاة والدى ابتدى الزن  مع تانيه ثانوى هو انت مش هتشتغل بقى  يعنى حاول تشتغل احنا بقالنا سنين شغالين وانت مش اشتغلت ولما موصلتش لهندسة بعد تالته ثانوى اكتمل عقد الاكتئاب 
لا انا حابب اللى هدرسه ولا حابب نظرة اهلى ليا انك معملتش حاجة مفيدة زيك زى افشل واحد فى العيله  مع انك اتصرف عليك كتير فى ظروف مش كويسه  وكمان كنت بترفض تشتغل وانت فى الاجازة بحجة ان الاجازة كلها شهرين 
لغايه الجامعه والحب الاول وصدمه خطوبة الحبيبة  تليها صدمة اعادة السنة لاول مرة فى حياتى قياسا باللى حصل معايا فى البيت من تريقة من الكبير والصغير والقريب والغريب  وانا كعادتى التزمت الصمت علشان معملش صدام مع حد 
وبعد ما خلصت الجامعه انتظرت تخليص ورق الجيش علشان ابتدى ادور على شغل 
فقعدت حوالى 7 8 شهور مستنى وسط سيل من الضغط والهرى والنكت وبقى البيت بالنسبه ليا مصدر نكد لا يوصف  كنت انزل الشغل 3 ايام وامشي
يومين وامشي
كنت فى قمة خنقتى لانى مش حابب اللى بشتغله ده 
لغايه ما اخدت شهادة الاعفا من الجيش بعد معاناه مع الحكومة ولف ودوران كتير جدا ورا الورق والغلط فى الاسم وانى متاخر سنه وبلاوى كتير اوى هذكرهالكم فى مشاركات تانيه 
بعد ما مسكت الورقة فى ايدى كان بالصدفة معاد لانترفيو ليا فى نفس اليوم
ويومها اشتغلت فى معرض باسم شركة كمحاسب اسما مرمطون فعلا
ولكن مع خنقتى وتعبى من الشغل كنت مقرر انى هكمل فى الشغل دة مهما كانت الظروف علشان ارضى انسان عزيز جدا على قلبى 
تقبلت تريقة كتير جدا من كل الناس فى الشغل على جهلى بالشغل وعلى انى مش عارف اتعامل مع الناس بالشكل اللائق 
لغايه ما اتعلمت وبقيت يعتمد على وبقى ضغط الشغل على اكتر من كل زملائى وعمرى ما اعترضت ولا قولت اه لانى مش عاوز ارجع البيت وانا سايب شغلى  علشان اسمع منهم الكلام اللى عشت فى عذاب بسببه مدة كبيرة 
لغاية لحظه معينه كان فاض الكيل بي ورفضت اكمل فى شغلى وقولت ادور على شغل غيره 
وها انا فى قلب المعاناة من 9 اشهر ومحصلتش على شغل حتى الان 
ورجعت تانى اسمع كلام تعنيف وكلام جارح وكلام يرفع الضغط بسبب انى مش شغال حتى لو مطلبتش من حد جنيه اعيش بيه 
طبعا انا متاثر دايما بحاجات كتير فى كل تعاملاتى 
اول حاجة محبش حد يغلط فى او يتريق  لانى بتذكر كل تريقة حصلتلى فى حياتى وبتعصب جا وبنفجر فيه 
تانى حاجة انى محبش حد يقولى انت لازم تعمل كذا انا قاهر لكل القوانين البشرية منها والدينية احيانا -اكره كل القوانين والاعراف والعادات والتقاليد -
ثالث حاجة مش كتير بحب اتكلم فلما اتكلم مبحبش حد يقاطعنى ودة كتير بيحصل - اغلب الوقت - فبطلت اتكلم مع اغلب الناس
مش بقدر احكى حاجة عارف ان اسلوبى مش مشوق  ولكن من حقى اكمل حكاية فى ذهنى علشان اشرح موقف ليا
وعلشان كدة انا موجود على النت وعلى المنتدى
لان محدش هنا هيقاطعنى وانا بكتب مشاركتى 
كانت تلك فضفضة عن ومضات من حياة كلها نكد 
نبذة عامه يعنى
ممكن بعد كدة اكلمكم على كل نكد على حد
نكد الطفولة 
نكد المدرسة 
نكد الحب 
نكد الجامعة 
نكد الشغل
نكد البيت 
وعلشان كدة احنا عيال كئيبة ..!!

​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (14 نوفمبر 2012)

> نبذة عامه يعنى
> ممكن بعد كدة اكلمكم على كل نكد على حد
> نكد الطفولة
> نكد المدرسة
> ...


*حلوه الفضفضه-- بتريح صدقنى---*
* و اكيد هتلاقى وسط النكد ده كله اكيد لازم هتلاقى شىء حلو فى النص--*
* بس المشكله إننا مش بنشوف الحلو-- بنشوف الوحش بس---*
* و اكيد الكل بيحبك و اكيد إنت غالى عليهم فوق ما تتصور--*
* و صدقنى ده بيبقى سوء فهم فى التعامل--  يعنى ميقصدوش يزعلوك--*
* و صدقنى لو مكانوش بيحبوك مكانوش قعدوا يحكولك إنت اتئخرت قد إيه فى بطن ماما علشان اختها---*
* بس عايزا اقول لك حاجه--- يعنى  إنت كنت مئنتخ فى بطن ماما و فرحان و مش عايز تنزل ههههههههههههههههههه اصل لو كنت عايز تنزل  هى مكنتش هتقدر تمنعك-- لإن القرار مش قرارها -- غير لو البيبى مئنتخ--*
* يعنى إنت دماغ يا سيدى قاعد صلطان زمانك فى بطن ماما و مش عايز تنزل للدنيا دى هههههههههه*
* كمل  و طلع الى جواك-- انا مش بقطعك على فكره-- انا بقول لك انا متبعاك *


----------



## بايبل333 (14 نوفمبر 2012)

*افتكرت شىء هام جداً وهو أول صدمة فى حياتى أتولدت عادى فى اسرة بسيطة يؤمنون بالمسيح فقط ولا يقشعرون دخلت المدرسة اتعرفت انى بذاكر كويس بتعلم كويس بنجح بنسبة 85 % فى جميع المراحل وجاءت اللحظة التى دخلت فيها الثانوية العامة هنا الصدمة تعرفت على شلة قذرة نهائى لم تعلمنى غير مشاهدة الافلام فقط لا مخدارات ولا يحزنون فى اول سنة "اولى سنة " رسبت فى مادتين الانجليزى والرياضات ونجحت فى الباقى لم اكن اعرف أنها لمسة الهية لكى ابتعد ولكن عقلى غاب ولم يكون فى الوعى نهائى دخلت المرحلة الاولى البتعدت عن الكنيسة والكنيسة ابتعدت عنى والمنزل منذ ادخل من المدرسة اذهب الى المذاكرة اكمنى باخد فلوس مش بجيب فلوس كنت حابب المواد ولكن المواد لم تحبنى وجاءت اللحظة الفارقة رسبت فى جميع المواد ما عدا مادة وكانت ليلة يعلم بيها ربنا والدى ضربنى بسيخ حديد حوالى 8لينة فى جميع ارجاء جسمى وقال لى هتكمل وقلت له لا لن اكمل سوف احول الورق الى دبلوم فقال لا سوف تكمل فكانت رغبتى اوقى فقال فليكن ما تريد فذهب احول الورق وما ادراكم من تحويل الورق زبالة الزبالة اللى موجودة فى مصر روح هناك وتعال هنا واختم لغاية لم انفجرت دخلت الدبلوم نجحت وحصلت على شهادة الدبلوم فلم تكون كافية فبعد ذلك بسنة قلت ساحول الى الثانوية واكمل دون ان يعرف احد فى المنزل بهذا الامر وها السنة دى اكمل فى فى العمل 
وسارجع من الاول الى الثانوية دون ان يعرف بعد ماكانت البلد كلها كانت تعلم بذلك كانت صدمات عنيفة ومن شدة الصدمة لا حابب اتكلم وبعد ما خلصت الدبلوم دخلت على التجنيد كنت بعمل الورق فقلت لوالدى سوف اخرج من التجنيد فقالى لا ميكونش مصاحب المشير ومعرفش فقلت مصاحب الهى يتبع للتكملة
 *


----------



## بايبل333 (14 نوفمبر 2012)

*وجاءت اللحظة فقالوا حد عندة حاجة فى جسمة فقلت له نظرى ضعيف ولكن حقيقى نظرى ممتاز وقلت اريد اكشف هل اصلح ام لا فقال تعال يوم الاحد فذهبت باكراً ودخلت فى الطابور كان الطبيب النقيب فى الكشف الطبى عندما يكشف لشخص يقول يا تجلس هنا يا تطلع برة وما ادراكم معنى اطلع بمعنى انت هتلبس وجاء عندى وكشف على فقال افتح عنييك فرفعت الرموش فقال عيناك ضعيفة ارجع الى الطابور ههههههه لسة كان قلبى مرعوب حبتينن 
فجاء الدور قالى طيب اقعد قعدت ولم يجد حد امامة فقالى انا زهقت منك تعال افتح عنييك فكتبلى غير لائق فقالى اجلس فرحت كانت الساعة 8 الصبح تخيلوا من 8 الصبح قاعد الى 8 مساء قاعد لغاية لم كنت خلاص هاموت فى نقطة هامة كان فى دكتور قبل هذا قالى عندك اى قلت له النظر فقالى كشفت على عينيك قلت له لا عندك نظارة قلت له اة وكان قصدى على نظارة ابى اسلوب استهبال بقى وقعد يسالنى نظرك ضعيف وخلافة اقول له لا 
قالى خلاص الطبيب هيعالجك يا بايبل والكارثة قالوالى تعال بكرة استلم الشهادة الساعة 12 الظهر ونصف قلت مش مشكلة نهائى وجلسنا انا وزملائى وجاء العسكرى قالنا خبر مصيبة ان العميد بيختار عشرة يدخلوا الجيش ركبى سابت وقلبى وقع والادهى كل واحد عندة فتوى بيقولها وكاننى جالس فى مجلس الفتاوى وجاءت اللحظة التى تم اعلان الاسماء والحمد لله طلعت وانا اسير فى الشارع ارنم واسبح وكانوا بينظروا الى الناس بتريقة 
وعزمت السنة اللى فاتت انى اقدم الورق على الثانوية فلم انجح لان كانت المصاريف تبلغ حوالى 400 جنية فلم تكون معاى فقلت السنة القادمة باذن الله هجمعهم وادخل وفى الاخر كله للخير والشهر داة هقدم الورق 
صلوا من اجلى وانتهت الحدوتة 
باى باى*


----------



## بايبل333 (14 نوفمبر 2012)

نسيت حاجة هامة جداً الدكتور اللى قالى انت غير لائق رايت فية صورة المسيح 
لاننى ضاعت منى سنتين وكانة بيقول خذ سنتين دون تعب لاننى مازلت احبك 
ولن اتركك يا ابنى نهائى لن انساك ابى الحبيب


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (14 نوفمبر 2012)

oesi no قال:


> كانت تلك فضفضة عن ومضات من حياة كلها نكد نبذة عامه يعنى
> ممكن بعد كدة اكلمكم على كل نكد على حد
> نكد الطفولة
> نكد المدرسة
> ...


* لألأ ...كئيبة أية يابنى*
*ولا كئيبة ولا حاجة ...أنا فقط جالى أنهيار ..مش أكتر :closedeye*
*بس هقولك على حاجة ؟*
*بالرغم من أنك كدة يعنى ...الا أنى باحب ادخل مواضيعك وباحب اقرا مشاركاتك لما تدخل مواضيعى *
*ونعلق سوا ونرغى مع بعض ..*
*ولو كنت كئيب فعلاً ...كنت هشمك من على بُعد متين ميل :heat:*
*أستمر ياجو ...أستمر ...كمل علينا ونكد كمان 30:*


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (14 نوفمبر 2012)

*اوسي الله يعطيك وظيفه احسن.. بايبل عسى الله يفرج عليك قريبا..*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (14 نوفمبر 2012)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> *اوسي الله يعطيك وظيفه احسن.. بايبل عسى الله يفرج عليك قريبا..*


*ماتاخديهم وتشحتى بيهم على باب الجامع أحسن ياهيوف ؟*


----------



## بايبل333 (14 نوفمبر 2012)

> *اوسي الله يعطيك وظيفه احسن.. بايبل عسى الله يفرج عليك قريبا..*



اميــــــــــــن 
اى وظيفة وخلاص رئيس مجلس ادارة مدير شركة مشرف تنمية مشرف مبيعات رئيس مصلحة رئيس جمعية حاجات هايفة وخلاص مفيش رجل اعمال هنا يتبرع ياخدنى انا والاخ ايسو ناو.؟


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (14 نوفمبر 2012)

بايبل333 قال:


> * تعرفت على شلة قذرة نهائى لم تعلمنى غير مشاهدة الافلام فقط لا مخدارات ولا يحزنون *


 *طيب وبالذمة يعنى دة مزاج دة ؟؟؟*
*الدماغ اللى من غير كيف تستاهل حد السيف*
*آديك سقطت يا فالح 30:*


----------



## بايبل333 (14 نوفمبر 2012)

> *ماتاخديهم وتشحتى بيهم على باب الجامع أحسن ياهيوف ؟*


هما فى الجامع لو عرفونى انى بايبل هيبعثونى عند ربنا فى ثانية 
دانا لى موال طويل معاهم 

واطلع منها يا اسكندرانى انت مالكش دعوة بينا 
قال نشحت قال ......
أحنا هنتسول فقط


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (14 نوفمبر 2012)

tamav maria قال:


> ههههههههههههههههه
> هو حزام العربيه بيخنقك انتي كمان
> صدقيني فكرتك عجبتني
> لما اجرب زيك
> ...



مش لوحدى ...هههههههههههههه
أنا. كمان بعديه من تحت دراعئ هههههههههههههه
نفس الطأر ..أنا بقول. لعبود هموت مشنوقه. فى العربية من. الحزام. هههههههههههههه


----------



## بايبل333 (14 نوفمبر 2012)

> *طيب وبالذمة يعنى دة مزاج دة ؟؟؟*
> *الدماغ اللى من غير كيف تستاهل حد السيف*
> *آديك سقطت يا فالح 30:*


ماليش فى المخدارات ولا السجائر خالص حتى الشاى بينى وبينة عداوة 
بس المشكلة كانت فترة مراهقة ما الا وانتهت 
وتعال هنا اجيب منين تمن المخدارات .؟
ولا الحشيش .؟
عايزنى اشرب حشيش ومش بشرب سجائر .؟
تركب ازاى .؟
عارف الكيف اللى عندى اى هو .؟
قراة الكتاب المقدس والعظات والترانيم لا اغانى ولا افلام ولا يحزنون كله باطل


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (14 نوفمبر 2012)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> *أنا. كمان بعديه من تحت دراعئ هههههههههههههه*


* دة حزام فيفى عبده دة ...ههههههههههه*
*



نفس الطأر ..

أنقر للتوسيع...

نفس أية ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*
*



أنا بقول. لعبود هموت مشنوقه. فى العربية من. الحزام. هههههههههههههه

أنقر للتوسيع...

 أنتى هتموتى مشنوقة وأنا موت من كتر الضحك وأنتى بتحكيها ...الكارثة انك كنتى بتحكى بجدية رهيبة *


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (14 نوفمبر 2012)

بايبل333 قال:


> ماليش فى المخدارات ولا السجائر خالص حتى الشاى بينى وبينة عداوة
> بس المشكلة كانت فترة مراهقة ما الا وانتهت
> وتعال هنا اجيب منين تمن المخدارات .؟
> ولا الحشيش .؟
> ...


 *يا عم مش عايزك تشرب حاجة *
*أنا باقول يعنى كانوا كملوا جميلهم معاك ...:99:*



> عارف الكيف اللى عندى اى هو .؟
> قراة الكتاب المقدس والعظات والترانيم لا اغانى ولا افلام ولا يحزنون كله باطل


 *ربنا يقوى أيمانك عقبى لنا*


----------



## بايبل333 (14 نوفمبر 2012)

> *أنا باقول يعنى كانوا كملوا جميلهم معاك ...:99:*



ههههههههههههههههههههه
مهو هى دى الكائبة اللى مش عايز اقولها


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (14 نوفمبر 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> * دة حزام فيفى عبده دة ...ههههههههههه*
> *نفس أية ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*
> * أنتى هتموتى مشنوقة وأنا موت من كتر الضحك وأنتى بتحكيها ...الكارثة انك كنتى بتحكى بجدية رهيبة *



ايوا لانى فعلا. بعأنى. ههههههههههه. حاجه تعصب ههههههههه


----------



## tamav maria (15 نوفمبر 2012)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> مش لوحدى ...هههههههههههههه
> أنا. كمان بعديه من تحت دراعئ هههههههههههههه
> نفس الطأر ..أنا بقول. لعبود هموت مشنوقه. فى العربية من. الحزام. هههههههههههههه




ايه الطأر ده ياحبو
يعني حاجه بتتاكل ولا بتتشرب
ههههههههههه


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (15 نوفمبر 2012)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> ههههههههههه ماشى
> لا مصلحتوش :hlp:
> بس  حاولت احل الموضوع مؤقت-- بقيت اشبكه فى هدومى بمشبك غسيل ههههههههههههههه:dntknw: علشان ميقعدش  يدايق رقبتى .



*مشبك غسيل !! :a82:  ... انتى تعملى اللى انتى عايزاه بس ازاى مشبك غسيل فى بادى عشان افهم !!*



tamav maria قال:


> ههههههههههههههههه
> هو حزام العربيه بيخنقك انتي كمان
> صدقيني فكرتك عجبتني
> *لما اجرب زيك *
> ...



*عجبك يا ست حبو فرض الثقافات اللى بتعمليه فى المنتدى !! هتمشى كل الاعضاء متنشرين فى حزام العربية :t33:*



بايبل333 قال:


> اميــــــــــــن
> اى وظيفة وخلاص رئيس مجلس ادارة مدير شركة مشرف تنمية مشرف مبيعات رئيس مصلحة رئيس جمعية حاجات هايفة وخلاص مفيش رجل اعمال هنا يتبرع ياخدنى انا والاخ ايسو ناو.؟



*يعجبنى فيك طموحك الضعيف و تواضعك و رضاك بالقليل .. ربنا يديك على أد نواياك :yahoo:*



عبود عبده عبود قال:


> * دة حزام فيفى عبده دة ...ههههههههههه*
> *نفس أية ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*
> * أنتى هتموتى مشنوقة وأنا موت من كتر الضحك وأنتى بتحكيها ...الكارثة انك كنتى بتحكى بجدية رهيبة *



*كام مرة انا قولت محدش يتريق على حبو ؟؟ مفيش سماع كلام ؟؟:t32: ... هى تقول اللى تقوله و انت تاخد الكلام بالشبه و تفهمه و ترد بجنتلة و تقولها كوماااااان :t33:*



tamav maria قال:


> ايه الطأر ده ياحبو
> يعني حاجه بتتاكل ولا بتتشرب
> ههههههههههه


*خلى بالك اللى بيجى على حبو مبيكسبش ولا بيخسر بيفضل فى الاوف سايد :banned:*


----------



## tamav maria (16 نوفمبر 2012)

> خلى بالك اللى بيجى على حبو مبيكسبش ولا بيخسر بيفضل فى الاوف سايد



مش مهم ياشقاوات يااختي
اوف سايد ولا اون سايد 
بس لو اعرف يعني ايه بسلامتها كلمة الطأر دي
كانت ناري تبرد


----------

